# Mich kotzt sowas dermassen an ...



## Question_mark (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

dann bin ich doch gespannt, wie der smarte Dauergrinser aus dieser Nummer unbeschadet und mit vollständigem Rentenanspruch herauskommt :

http://de.guttenplag.wikia.com/wiki/Plagiate

Ob Mutti Merkel dem Guttiplag nur die Ohren langzieht, oder den mal einige Zeit mit Guido in die Besenkammer einsperrt...  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich finde es unglaublich... da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein außer ein toller Spruch aus "Zweiohrküken"



> Da verhungern Kinder auf der Welt, dabei vergisst man, dass es auch noch Personen mit richtigen Problemen gibt.



zumindest sinngemäß...​


----------



## StefanK (17 Februar 2011)

*Der Abschreiber lässt sich (noch) nicht abschreiben...*

Ich finde es erstaunlich gut, das sich so viele Menschen damit befassen.

Hier noch ein Interessanter Link zur Visualisierung des aktuellen "Plaggiatstandes":

http://twitpic.com/40u08y


----------



## Question_mark (17 Februar 2011)

*Es gibt nicht nur Verbrecher und Diktatoren in Afrika, die findet man auch in Berlin*

Hallo,



			
				StefanK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es erstaunlich gut, das sich so viele Menschen damit befassen.



Ja, ich befasse mich damit, weil ich irgendwie ein Gefühl für Anstand und Gerechtigkeit habe. Und die GuttiNummer ist wohl ohne Ausnahme das absolut letzte. Aber wohl ein Spiegelbild, zu welchem Betrug unsere politische Führung fähig ist. Das möchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nur der CDU/CSU ankreiden, unser GasGerd, der verurteilte Hartz (beide haben steuerzahlende Arbeitnehmer  in die Arbeitslosenversicherung und Rentenversicherung um Jahrzehntelang bezahlte Beiträge betrogen), sowas brauchen wir wirklich nicht.

Und über die FDP möchte ich mich nach der Lobbyarbeit der Hoteliers gar nicht weiter äussern. Und das schlimmste ist Bündnis 90/Grüne, nur Ökofaschisten mit dem erklärten Ziel, die wirtschaftliche Kraft und wissenschaftliche Kompetenz in Deutschland wieder auf das Niveau des Mittelalters zurückzuführen. Und dabei selbst gewaltig und persönlich von diesem Rückschritt zu profitieren. Die Verbrecher schaffen Dir einen Fahrradweg auf Kosten der Steuerzahler, aber nur damit die Autobahn frei ist für deren Dienstlimos  

Ich geh jetzt mal eben kotzen, aber langsam ist das Maß voll 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

Ja das haben die Arabar besser raus, da setzt mal eben der halbe
Kontinent Afrika seine Politische Führung ab. 
Und wir machen garnichts als Betrüger, Lügner und
Versager mit unseren Steuergeldern, gut gehen zu lassen. 
Wo ist jetzt die Banannen Republik....?


----------



## thomass5 (18 Februar 2011)

Etwas Ähnliches hatten wir hier http://spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=42288 doch auch schon. Eine solche Arbeitserleichterung scheint in Mode zu kommen.

Thomas


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Etwas Ähnliches hatten wir hier http://spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=42288 doch auch schon. Eine solche Arbeitserleichterung scheint in Mode zu kommen.
> 
> Thomas



Ich bin zu doof, was hat dein Link mit dem Problem hier zu tun ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin zu doof, was hat dein Link mit dem Problem hier zu tun ?


 
bist du nicht, da hat sich wohl der Thomas verklickt


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bist du nicht, da hat sich wohl der Thomas verklickt



das eine schließt das andere nicht aus, also ja und thomas scheint sich verklickt zu haben...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das eine schließt das andere nicht aus, also ja und thomas scheint sich verklickt zu haben...


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bist du nicht, da hat sich wohl der Thomas verklickt



Denke mal nicht.
Da hat einer für seine Projektarbeit sich ein Panel mit Protool von jemandem programmieren lassen und muss etwas ändern. Also nicht direkt abgeschrieben sondern Fremdleistung in Anspruch genommen, ob das in den Fußnoten steht?

Was mich so toll finde, wie viele  Menschen nichts anderes zu tun haben, als zu schauen was und ob abgeschrieben wurde.
Haben die keine anderen Probleme?


bike


Fußnote: alle nicht näher bezeichneten Textstellen sind ggF abgeschrieben *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2011)

Ne qm, ich muß hier mal ganz entschieden widersprechen. Mich stinkt im Gegenteil viel mehr an, dass jetzt die ganzen Ratten nacheinander aus ihren Löchern kommen und die Kübel der Häme über den Mann ausschütten. Da wird nach 3 Tagen bereits der Rücktritt verlangt, warum eigentlich? Ich will eine einzige Doktorarbeit auf der Welt sehen, die wirklich 100% korrekt ist. Das wird dann irgendwo im Promille-Bereich liegen.  

Jeder, der hier Urteile abgeben will, sollte vielleicht zuerst einmal die Doktorarbeit lesen, aber das sind über 450 Seiten, da sind 99,99% der Kritiker ohnehin bereits überfordert. 

Was passiert eigentlich in Deutschland? Da kommt ein Kerl daher, der ist intelligent (schein zumindest so), gebildet, halbwegs passabel aussehend, hat auch noch eine hübsche intelligente Frau, au weia, ist adelig und Geld muss er nicht unbedingt in der Politik scheffeln. Der kommt also und hat Erfolg. Klar, der politische Gegner tobt, der Mob wird mobilisiert und man versucht auf äußerst perfide Weise, von hinten an den Mann ranzukommen. Genau das ist die üblich Masche und das klappt immer wieder. Ich lese i.ü. gerade eine Biografie über Herrn Goebbels, der hat solche Muster in den 20-er Jahren auch immer wieder angewendet, um politische Gegner klein zu bekommen. Da könnte ich kotzen, glaub mir. 

Na und, vielleicht hat Dr. Guttenberg bei der Doktorarbeit Fehler gemacht oder geschludert, wer weiß unter welchen Bedingungen das alles passierte, wer kann das eigentlich beurteilen. Da soll doch die Uni mal ihre Arbeit machen.

Nun tuts der Mob auf der Straße, der Bild-Leser kann sich köstlich  aufregen, Mann, das ist das Letzte. Und wir demontieren munter die paar wenigen Leute, denen man noch ein wenig zutrauen möchte, denen man auch zutraut, mit Politikern in der Welt auf Augenhöhe zu reden. 

Nicht das jemand denkt ich wäre CSU-Anhänger, das ganz sicher nicht, ich hätte die gleiche Meinung über jeden Politiker, den ich für halbwegs eloquent halte und das sind leider nicht mal 2 Hände voll.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

*manchmal muß mann sachen mal aus einer anderen Perspektive sehen*

@Ralle,
das ist eine andere Sichtweise und damit hast du recht.


----------



## zotos (18 Februar 2011)

Wenn man bei einem Autor abschreibt ist es Diebstahl. Wenn man bei vielen abschreibt nennt man das Recherche.

Die Assistenten des Herrn Doktors haben schlicht und ergreifend nur die Fußnoten vergessen. Dafür bekommen die eine Abmahnung und gut ist.

Ich finde die ganze Geschichte eher unspektakulär, solange wir den Schwarzgeld-Schäuble als Finanzminister haben, sind von angestellten erstelle Dissertationen die dazu noch zum Großteil abgeschrieben sind lachhaft und nicht der Rede wert.
Gesetzte kann man, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat, bei der FPD bestellen (Hotelbranche und Co.).

Dienstwagenaffären, Luxuskugelschreiber auf Staatskosten, gekaufte und abgeschriebene Doktorarbeiten sind für mich im Vergleich nicht relevant.

Man darf solche Fehltritte nicht verharmlosen. Die Spitzenpolitiker denken/wissen doch eh schon das sie sich alles erlauben können.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich sehe das so ähnlich wie Ralle. Für Herr und Frau Niemand  
mal wieder ein Grund, richtig Dampf abzulassen.

Soll er seinen Doktortitel halt zurückgeben, er ist auch ohne 
ein (vergleichsweise) brauchbarer Minister.

Wirklich aufregen kann ich mich über unser Gesundheitswesen.
Warum schafft unsere politische Elite es nicht endlich, da mal
auszumisten? Das ist ein unbeschreiblicher Selbstbedienungsladen
für die Pharmakonzerne, Apotheker und teilweise auch Ärzte und 
Krankenhäuser.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

wenn wir gerade mal dabei sind, 
Ölkonzerne, Stromkonzerne, Gaskonzerne, Baukonzerne, Finanzamt...gegen
die steigenden Kosten kann mann ja bald nicht mehr bewältigen.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... man versucht auf äußerst perfide Weise, von hinten an den Mann ranzukommen. Genau das ist die üblich Masche und das klappt immer wieder.
> ...


vielen Dank.

Was da passiert, ist meiner Meinung nach nach dem Strickmuster des Argumentum ad hominem entworfen. Sprich: "Guttenberg ist untragbar, weil er seine Doktorarbeit abgeschrieben hat". Das klappt tatsächlich immer wieder. Wettmoderatoren, die vorsorglich nicht mehr mit Wettunfällen in Verbindung gebracht werden wollen, Bischöffinnen, die sich wegen einer Alkoholfahrt für untragbar halten, Künstler, die mit Koks und Prostituierten erwischt um ihren Lehrstuhl fürchten müssen.

Das ad hominem beherrsche ich selbst, leider allzuoft, ohne mir selbst darüber bewusst zu werden. Guttenbergs abgeschriebene Doktorarbeit hat bei mir zunächst nur ein Schulterzucken ausgelöst, erst, als man über ihn herfiel, löste das bei mir ein unbestimmtes Unwohlsein aus - bis Ralle mir die Augen öffnete, was da (wieder mal) geschieht.


----------



## Lebenslang (18 Februar 2011)

In Berlin werden Passanten von Jugendlichen deren höchstes Ziel der Recall bei Dieter Bohlen ist totgeprügelt, in ein paar Jahren können wir froh sein überhaupt noch einen Verteidigungsminister mit dem Bildungsniveau eines Herrn zu Guttenbergs zu finden.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> In Berlin werden Passanten von Jugendlichen deren höchstes Ziel der Recall bei Dieter Bohlen ist [..]



http://www.kojote-magazin.de/2011/a...20-jugendliche-bleibt-ohne-castingplatz/2370/


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Februar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... Das ist ein unbeschreiblicher Selbstbedienungsladen ...


darüber kann/könnte ich mich auch aufregen. Aber im Moment beziehe ich ein überdurchschnittliches Gehalt. Kann mich also eher mit der Täter-Seite als der Opferrolle identifizieren. Ich kann also bestenfalls neidisch darauf sein, dass es da Leute gibt, die blaue Pillen noch besser vermarkten können, als ich es in meinen Bereich tue.


----------



## Tommi (18 Februar 2011)

Zitat von Ralle:



> Ich lese i.ü. gerade eine Biografie über Herrn Goebbels, der hat solche Muster in den 20-er Jahren auch immer wieder angewendet, um politische Gegner klein zu bekommen. Da könnte ich kotzen, glaub mir.


 
Ich glaube nach Lektüre aller Beiträge , daß das die wichtigste Aussage ist.
Deutschland darf nicht "hoffnungsvolle" Politiker in ihrer frühen Karriere plattmachen, sonst kommen irgendwann mal wieder die anderen,
weil die Demokraten "ausgehen".

Der fängt doch gerade erst an!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## devrim (18 Februar 2011)

So jetzt verzichtet er sogar auf seinen Doktor Titel.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Februar 2011)

devrim schrieb:


> So jetzt verzichtet er sogar auf seinen Doktor Titel.



Ja, vorübergehend


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ja, vorübergehend



bis keiner mehr drüber redet, dazu muß aber erstmal abgeklärt werden, welcher journalist mit wieviel geld oder schlägen mundtod zu machen ist...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2011)

Wenn das wirklich stimmt was ich eben im DLF gehört habe dann hat das mit ein paar Fehlern in den Zitaten nichts mehr zu tun. Dort war von über 80 Stellen die Rede......

Vielleicht sollte man Herrn KTG zum Eigenschutz von seinen Aufgaben vorübergeht freistellen. Das macht er ja auch ganz gerne.

Für mich ist er ein Schmierlappen. Vom ersten Tag an.........


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Für mich ist er ein Schmierlappen. Vom ersten Tag an.........


Sympathie und Antipathie sind subjektiv und für die Wertung und Bewertung eines Menschen nicht immer die richtige Grundlage.




bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man Herrn KTG zum Eigenschutz von seinen Aufgaben vorübergeht freistellen. Das macht er ja auch ganz gerne.


 
Das hatte ich auch ganz vergessen, ja da finde ich sollte er die gleichen
Maßstäbe an sich anzetzen, wie bei seinen Untergebenen. Vor der Unter-
suchung, erst mal suspendieren, um Gefahr von der Truppe abzuwenden.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,741105,00.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Sympathie und Antipathie sind subjektiv und für die Wertung und Bewertung eines Menschen nicht immer die richtige Grundlage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aber eine Beurteilung, über das Verhalten der Person, hilft schon bei der bewertung.
Auf jedem Fall wird der Kapitän der Gorck Fock, in der weitern Beruflichen Laufbahn
problemme haben, er wurde abgeurteilt, bevor der Fall wirklich aufgeklärt war.

Jetzt bekommt er es halt auch mal "Knüppeldicke".


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch ganz vergessen, ja da finde ich sollte er die gleichen
> Maßstäbe an sich anzetzen, wie bei seinen Untergebenen. Vor der Unter-
> suchung, erst mal suspendieren, um Gefahr von der Truppe abzuwenden.
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,741105,00.html



Nein, das halte ich nicht für nötig, dann wären ständig 2/3 der deutschen Regierung im Suspend, die schießen doch alle Nase lang Böcke, oder? 

Obwohl, könnte sein, dass das die Republik weiter bringt! *ROFL*


----------



## StefanK (18 Februar 2011)

*Meine Meinung*



Ralle schrieb:


> ...Da wird nach 3 Tagen bereits der Rücktritt verlangt, warum eigentlich? Ich will eine einzige Doktorarbeit auf der Welt sehen, die wirklich 100% korrekt ist. Das wird dann irgendwo im Promille-Bereich liegen...


Hier bin ich der Meinung, man sollte das mal von einer anderen Seite betrachten. Hier im Forum gibt es einige Ingenieure, Techniker u.s.w.
Viele von ihnen verdanken ihrem Titel ihre Arbeitsstelle, eigene Firma u.s.w.
Sollte der Gutti seine Karriere nur durch den Titel erreicht haben, ist das Betrug. Oder seit ihr der Meinung, das es in Ordnung wenn dein Kollege mit einem "kopierten" Ingenieur mehr Kohle scheffelt als du?



Ralle schrieb:


> ...Jeder, der hier Urteile abgeben will, sollte vielleicht zuerst einmal die Doktorarbeit lesen, aber das sind über 450 Seiten, da sind 99,99% der Kritiker ohnehin bereits überfordert...


Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht.




Ralle schrieb:


> ...Na und, vielleicht hat Dr. Guttenberg bei der Doktorarbeit Fehler gemacht oder geschludert, wer weiß unter welchen Bedingungen das alles passierte, wer kann das eigentlich beurteilen. Da soll doch die Uni mal ihre Arbeit machen...


Auch da gebe ich dir absolut Recht.

Persöhnlich bin ich der Meinung, das ein Titel nicht immer sehr viel über die Kompetenz aussagt.

Vielmehr sollte man sich mit Taten unserer Volksvertreter beschäftigen und sie danach beurteilen.
Also, was hat er schon geleistet (außer 9 mal nach Afganistan zu jetten)?
...


----------



## Dr.M (18 Februar 2011)

Was mich an so einer Sache immer am Meisten wundert (oder ankotzt) ist: Wie hat jemand, der so viel Zeit für seine politischen Verantwortungen aufwenden muß (oder sollte) noch Zeit, um eine Doktorarbeit zu schreiben...
(Oder lässt man da schreiben? - weiß ja auch nicht so genau )

Also ich schaffe es noch nicht einmal zusätzlich zu meinem normalen Job ne Weiterbildung zu machen, und der war zur Zeit seiner Arbeit schon lange Mitglied im Bundestag mit diversen Sonderfunktionen.


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> aber eine Beurteilung, über das Verhalten der Person, hilft schon bei der bewertung.
> Auf jedem Fall wird der Kapitän der Gorck Fock, in der weitern Beruflichen Laufbahn
> problemme haben, er wurde abgeurteilt, bevor der Fall wirklich aufgeklärt war.
> 
> Jetzt bekommt er es halt auch mal "Knüppeldicke".



Sehe ich etwas anders.
Der Dienstherr und Vorgesetzte hat die Fürsorgepflicht für die Untergebenen. So habe ich es vor Jahren gelernt.
Ob dadurch Nachteile für dessen berufliche Laufbahn hat, glaube ich nicht, wenn er nicht wirklich Mist gebaut hat. 
Was mich an dem Vorgang Segelschiff stört ist, dass er alles über die Zeitung mit den vier großen Buchstaben publiziert hat.

Man kann es auch so sehen:
Auch an einer Lotusblüte bleibt irgendwann Dreck kleben, wenn lange und viel genug drauf geworfen wird. 



Dr.M schrieb:


> Also ich schaffe es noch nicht einmal zusätzlich zu  meinem normalen Job ne Weiterbildung zu machen, ...



Also ich habe neben meinem Abitur auch neben dem Job studiert, das geht.

Würde ja auch gern einen Doktor machen, doch ich kann meinen Lebensstandard mit der Praxisgebühr wohl nicht bestreiten 



bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Der Dienstherr und Vorgesetzte hat die Fürsorgepflicht für die Untergebenen. So habe ich es vor Jahren gelernt.


 
Ok, wer ist dann der Chef vom Minister und hat die Fürsorgepflicht
für desen Untergebenen.....Frau Merkel


----------



## argv_user (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja das haben die Arabar besser raus, da setzt mal eben der halbe
> Kontinent Afrika seine Politische Führung ab.
> Und wir machen garnichts als Betrüger, Lügner und
> Versager mit unseren Steuergeldern, gut gehen zu lassen.
> Wo ist jetzt die Banannen Republik....?



Die ist hier! Du kannst demonstrieren ohne Ende, ändern tut sich nix.
Die parlamentarische Demokratie ist fest verankert.

Noch ein Beispiel aus der Natur: Keine Krähe pickt der anderen....

Soll angeblich ein Grund dafür sein, dass immer weniger Leute
überhaupt wählen gehen.


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ok, wer ist dann der Chef vom Minister und hat die Fürsorgepflicht
> für desen Untergebenen.....Frau Merkel



Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob jemand blond oder im Sakko 

Zuerst müsste die Frage beantwortet werden, ob es notwendig ist den Herrn aus der Schusslinie zu nehmen. 
Ein Soldat darf einiges nicht, was ein Minister oder auch jeder normale Bewohner von Deutschland darf.

bike


----------



## nade (18 Februar 2011)

Mhm.. Abgeschrieben/Kopiert....Was ist denn mit den erkauften Doktortitel?
Zuerst wurde er Strafversetzt, jetzt wo er selber sich nicht genug ins Bein schießt, jetzt wurde eben was anderes gesucht und gefunden.

Die BILD sprach: der Kapitän muss abgesetzt werden, der Kapitän wurde abgesetzt.....

Die BILD sprach: Wetten Dass muß von Gottschalk "befreit" werden, Gottschalk nimmt seinen Hut....

Die BILD spricht: Guttenberg muß aus dem Kasperletheater raus, die Schmierenkomödie kann beginnen....

Da stellt sich mir ehr die Frage, wer hier wirklich noch in der "Demokratie", die es sein soll, das sagen hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

nade schrieb:


> Mhm.. Abgeschrieben/Kopiert....Was ist denn mit den erkauften Doktortitel?
> Zuerst wurde er Strafversetzt, jetzt wo er selber sich nicht genug ins Bein schießt, jetzt wurde eben was anderes gesucht und gefunden.
> 
> Die BILD sprach: der Kapitän muss abgesetzt werden, der Kapitän wurde abgesetzt.....
> ...


 
sag mal nade, liest du wirklich die Bildzeitung


----------



## vollmi (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> sag mal nade, liest du wirklich die Bildzeitung



Keiner liest die Bildzeitung. Aber irgendwoher kriegen die trotzdem Geld.


----------



## nade (18 Februar 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Keiner liest die Bildzeitung. Aber irgendwoher kriegen die trotzdem Geld.



Genau das ist es. Ich brauch die nicht lesen, der Klatsch und tratsch mit Leuten, die das Blatt lesen reicht doch auch.

Die Sache mit dem Kapitän, das wurde auch bei anderen Nachrichten erwähnt, dass die BILD fand und forderte..
Gottschalk ging auch durch die Medien das gefordert wurde Wetten Dass nichtmehr zu senden, und das Mr. Goldbär abgesägt wurde, er aber nicht direkt sondern erst nach Auslaufen der "Staffel?" freiwillig aufhört.

Das mitm von und zu Gutenberg, das ist vermutung gewesen, was aber zu den anderen 2 Fällen passt.
Ach ja. Lang lebe die Demokratur oder die Diktakratie...

//Ist doch eh alles ein Axel Springer Verlag... 
Gefunden bei Michael Winkler. Der Schreibt allerdings viel so grasse Kommentare



> 475 Seiten! Ich hätte 200 geschätzt, aber Herr Guttenberg hat wirklich viel mehr schreiben lasen. Kein Wunder, daß diese Doktorarbeit "summa cum laude" bewertet wurde, denn so sind alle zufrieden und keiner der Professoren war gezwungen, sie zu lesen. Bis auf den Herrn aus Bremen, natürlich, der die verdächtigen Passagen gefunden hat - übrigens schon in der Einleitung. Herr Noch-Doktor Guttenberg hat gerade einen dringenden Termin in Afghanistan, deshalb kann er derzeit seine Doktorarbeit leider nicht verteidigen. Ich gebe zu, es ist auch ziemlich schwierig sich zu verteidigen, wenn die Angriffe mit Vehemenz von hinten erfolgen. Frau Noch-Kanzlerin Merkel möchte die schönen neuen Flugzeuge noch lange nutzen, deshalb ist es gut, wenn potentielle Nachfolger ein wenig angepickt werden. Frauenquoten-Ministerin Leyen wird gerade mittels Hartz IV von den Ministerpräsidenten demontiert, Castor-Minister Röttgen versucht sein Glück in NRW und Schlagloch-Minister Ramsauer traut sowieso keiner höhere Ämter zu. Es sieht also gut aus für die Intriganten-Kanzlerin.


----------



## hucki (18 Februar 2011)

nade schrieb:


> ...
> Das mitm von und zu Gutenberg, das ist vermutung gewesen, was aber zu den anderen 2 Fällen passt.
> ...


Falsch vermutet.
Fam. Guttenberg ist BILDs Lieblingsvorzeigefamilie und wird dementsprechend in Watte gepackt.

Die ganze Chronologie ist gut auf bildblog zusammengefasst.


----------



## mariob (18 Februar 2011)

*Berlusconien*

Lieber Nade,
was glaubst Du, warum in Berlusconien der dortige Boss einen Privatfernsehsender hat, warum in der tausendjährigen Demokratie so an der Entwicklung der elektronischen Medien gearbeitet wurde, warum heute das Internet nach Kipo heimlich onlinedurchsucht /gesperrt werden soll usw.usf.....?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## nade (18 Februar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Lieber Nade,
> was glaubst Du, warum in Berlusconien der dortige Boss einen Privatfernsehsender hat, warum in der tausendjährigen Demokratie so an der Entwicklung der elektronischen Medien gearbeitet wurde, warum heute das Internet nach Kipo heimlich onlinedurchsucht /gesperrt werden soll usw.usf.....?
> 
> Gruß
> Mario


 Brauchst mir nicht sagen. Die Stasi 2.3 gibts eh in naher Zukunft in der Version 2.64
Da bedarf es nur nochmal eine Terroranschlagsmeldung und einen dilletantisch zusammengebauter Sprengsatz, der zum Glück nicht hochging, weil....

Bei manchen Verwaltungen heißt es ja auch vor Arbeitsbeginn ist das Gehirn am Eingang abzugeben....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Februar 2011)

hucki schrieb:


> Falsch vermutet.
> Fam. Guttenberg ist BILDs Lieblingsvorzeigefamilie und wird dementsprechend in Watte gepackt.
> 
> Die ganze Chronologie ist gut auf bildblog zusammengefasst.



Und RTL2 ist auch noch mit im Boot. Da haben sich doch die richtigen gesucht und gefunden. 

Ich kann auch garnicht verstehen wie man auf die Idee kommen kann den KTG in diesem Fall noch zu verteidigen.
Die Regierung tut alles dafür der Abmahnindustrie in den Arsch zu kriechen, damit die Leute sich sich ein paar Songs aus dem Netz gezogen haben die Taschen zu leeren.
Und jetzt sitzt da oben einer, der das noch auf einem ganz anderen Niveau praktiziert. Ich hoffe er bekommt dafür richtig einen reingedrückt, was ich aber aufgrund seiner Beziehungen leider bezweifle.

Weiterhin wird bei einer Dissertation so etwas wie eine eidesstaatliche Erklärung abgegeben. Bei der mittlerweile bekanntgewordenen Anzahl an kopierten Texten darf man wohl durchaus annehmen dass er das bewusst gemacht hat. Für jemanden der in Jura promoviert ist das nach meinem Empfinden schon nicht ohne, außer dieser jemand hat andere Vorstellungen von Recht und Gesetz als wir hier in Deuschland (momentan noch) haben.

Dabei fällt mir noch ein Kommentar von KTG ein:
In einem Interview gab Superbrain Til Schweiger ein Kommentar zur RTL2-Sendung der Gattin KTGs, dass Leute die da in der Sendung "ertappt" (meiner Meinung nach "angestiftet") wurden "alle Rechte verwirkt" hätten.
KTG sprach dieser Aussage seine Zustimmung aus. "Alle Rechte verwirkt" heißt imho Todesstrafe, und die ist soweit ich weiß in Deutschland abgeschafft. Das übliche RTL2/Bild Publikum wird über solche Aussagen zwar jubeln, ich möchte aber nicht zurück ins Mittelalter.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2011)

LINK

Diesen Bericht von N-TV finde ich sehr interessant. Amüssiert habe ich mich natürlich (als Nicht KTG-Fan) über den Begriff Ankündigungsminister. Was heisst das eigendlich das er den Titel "ruhen lassen will". 

Sehr speziel war ja auch sein Verhalten heute bei der Pressekonferenz. Naja..... ohne Worte. Aber das er in Krisen kein glückliches Händchen hat das muss er ja nicht erst beweisen. Aber von Gorch Fock und den offenen Briefen hört man nix mehr. Der Tanklaster und die verschleierten Informationen sind auch kein Thema mehr. 

Wenn der Typ Eier in der Hose hat dann packt er seine Sachen und kommt in ein paar Jahren wieder. Dann ist vielleicht auch Mutti Merkel weg und er ist ein wenig gereift.


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und RTL2 ist auch noch mit im Boot. Da haben sich doch die richtigen gesucht und gefunden.
> 
> Ich kann auch garnicht verstehen wie man auf die Idee kommen kann den KTG in diesem Fall noch zu verteidigen.
> Die Regierung tut alles dafür der Abmahnindustrie in den Arsch zu kriechen, damit die Leute sich sich ein paar Songs aus dem Netz gezogen haben die Taschen zu leeren.
> ...



Na ja, das das hast du alles ein wenig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, aber dass die Leute auf die "Politelite" sauer sind führt nun auch dazu, dass sie sich auf alles und jeden stürzen der Schwäche zeigt. Man sollte in diesem Falle wirklich mal abwarten, bis die Uni ihr Arbeit abgeschlossen hat, das war es dann auch schon. Wenn die Uni sagt, die Doktorarbeit hat durch diese Sache keine wissenschaftliche Höhe mehr, ok.

Ansonsten erkenne ich nur eines: Wer wirklich schlau ist, der meidet die Politik, das ist leider ein Drecksgeschäft. Im Umkehrschluß heißt das, es wird alsbald kaum noch jemanden in der Politik sein, der etwas drauf hat, denn dazu ist er nicht dumm genug. Und dann haben die Bildleser genau das, was sie brauchen, Politiker auf ihrem Niveau, prollige Berlusconies, kaum die Sprache beherrschende Bushs, offen lügende Rumsfeld und andere bauernschlaue Knilche. Ok, davon gibts jetzt ja schon so viele, aber macht euch keine Illusionen, es können noch mehr werden.


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> LINK
> 
> Diesen Bericht von N-TV finde ich sehr interessant. Amüssiert habe ich mich natürlich (als Nicht KTG-Fan) über den Begriff Ankündigungsminister. Was heisst das eigendlich das er den Titel "ruhen lassen will".
> 
> ...



Sei nicht böse, aber du redest Stuss. Wenn jeder gleich wegrennt, dann sitzen wir bald ohne Regierung da und die Opposition wird in diesem Moment auch gleich noch wegrennen, denn Sch... genug haben die ja in den Jahren davor auch verzapft.

Nein, er soll seinen Job machen, so schlecht war das bisher nicht, da gabs schon Schlimmere, ich denke mal nur an die SPS-Gurke mit dem Fahrrad!

PS: Nein, den Struck mein ich nicht, der war durchaus respektabel.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sei nicht böse, aber du redest Stuss. Wenn jeder gleich wegrennt, dann sitzen wir bald ohne Regierung da und die Opposition wird in diesem Moment auch gleich noch wegrennen, denn Sch... genug haben die ja in den Jahren davor auch verzapft.
> 
> Nein, er soll seinen Job machen, so schlecht war das bisher nicht, da gabs schon Schlimmere, ich denke mal nur an die SPS-Gurke mit dem Fahrrad!
> 
> PS: Nein, den Struck mein ich nicht, der war durchaus respektabel.


 
Fakt ist doch das der KTG keine Rede mehr halten kann ohne das seine Kritiker sagen werden : "wo hast du das denn wieder angeschrieben" ... und unter diesen Vorraussetzungen kann auch ein KTG nicht arbeiten. Also Pause machen und Neustart nach ein paar Jahren.

In einem gebe ich dir recht. Fähige Politiker gibt es wenig. Aber ob KTG zu den fähigen gehört muss auch noch bewiesen werden. Mich hat er bisher nicht überzeugt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

Wenn dieser Mensch nicht gerade ein Ministeramt bekleiden würde, ist mir
das scheiß egal ob seine Titel echt sind oder nicht. Ich meine auch nicht das
ein Titel benötigt wird in dieser Position, er arbeitet in seinen Job nicht als
Anwalt oder Arzt. Aber ich verlange von unsere Führungselite absolute Ehr-
lichkeit und soviel Anständigkeit, wenn Sie erwischt werden, das Sie es
auch zugeben. Was sendet das den für Signale aus, wenn ein so schlimmer
Betrug, einfach verharmlost und geduldet wird. 
Leider können wir Ehrlichkeit und Anstand auch in der heutigen Zeit immer
noch nicht von unseren Politikern erwarten oder einfordern. Wir lernen leider
nicht aus unseren Fehlern, wir sind schon mal in Großen Stil manipuliert und
Betrogen worden, haben damit Ehlend, Zerstörung und Millionen von Tote her-
vorgebracht.
Deshalb sollten wir eingendlich ganz genau hinsehen was da oben in Berlin
passiert und wer da die Geschicke unsres Landes lenkt.


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Leider können wir Ehrlichkeit und Anstand auch in der heutigen Zeit immer
> noch nicht von unseren Politikern erwarten oder einfordern. Wir lernen leider
> nicht aus unseren Fehlern, wir sind schon mal in Großen Stil manipuliert und
> Betrogen worden, haben damit Ehlend, Zerstörung und Millionen von Tote her-
> vorgebracht.



Also ich bin da anderer Meinung als du.
Und eine Dissertation mit dem Großdeutschen Reich gleich zu setzen ist schon sehr seltsam.
Ralle hat es in seinem Beitrag sehr gut geschrieben. Dafür gehört ihm ein extra Danke. Er hat versucht dieses Thema auf eine rationale Ebene zurück zuführen.
Dass Techniker sich so emotional an solch einem nichtigen Problem hochziehen, das ist echt erstaunlich, warum das denn? 

Mir hat einmal ein Kunde in China gesagt:
Auf dem Weg nach oben, grüße alle, du siehst sie wieder, wenn du an ihnen nach unten vorbeifliegst.


bike

P.S: wer kann beschwören, noch nie den Code eines anderen Programmierers angeschaut und ganz oder teilweise übernommen zu haben?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich bin da anderer Meinung als du.
> Und eine Dissertation mit dem Großdeutschen Reich gleich zu setzen ist schon sehr seltsam.
> Ralle hat es in seinem Beitrag sehr gut geschrieben. Dafür gehört ihm ein extra Danke. Er hat versucht dieses Thema auf eine rationale Ebene zurück zuführen.
> Dass Techniker sich so emotional an solch einem nichtigen Problem hochziehen, das ist echt erstaunlich, warum das denn?
> ...



Der Verleich mit den Großdeutschen Reich Kamm ja eher von Ralle und meine
Argumentation, sagt nicht anderes das dieser umstand uns verpflichtet genau
hinzuschauen wer da oben regiert, ich kann und will da oben keine Trickser
sehen. Wenn eine Doktorarbeit, nicht redlich erstellt wurde ist das ein Mißstand,
bei den nicht weggesehen werden darf.
Es geht nicht um abschreiben bei einer Mathearbeit in der dritten Klasse.


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn eine Doktorarbeit, nicht redlich erstellt wurde ist das ein Mißstand, bei den nicht weggesehen werden darf.



Ist diese unredlich entstanden?
Ich, also ich weiß es nicht und warte jetzt einfach einmal ab.
Unabhängig davon hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
Der Herr hat sich in seinem Beruf als Politiker nichts zu schulden kommen lassen, also wird so lange alles möglich durchsucht, irgend ein Mist ausgegraben und dann eine Sensation daraus gemacht.
Klar müssen tausende von Fernsehsendesender und Zeitungen gefüllt werden, doch warum machen so viele mit? 

Wenn das die Zukunft sein soll, bekomme ich Angst.


bike


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ..Aber ich verlange von unsere Führungselite absolute Ehrlichkeit und soviel Anständigkeit, wenn Sie erwischt werden, das Sie es auch zugeben...


Ach komm Helmut, dann wären wir doch führungslos. Ehrlichkeit und Anstand auf der Ebene zwischen Volk und Macht? Das geht doch garnicht. Das gibt es vielleicht in einem Märchen, aber nicht in einem Staat wie diesem. Ich stelle mir das sinnbildlich immer wie ein Reagenzglas vor. Unten ist jede Menge Wasser (das Volk), das kann da logischerweise auch nicht weg, darüber eine dünne Schicht Öl (die Regierung), und ganz oben ein schwerer Pfropfen aus Blei (Banken, Konzerne etc.), der immer größer und schwerer wird.

Dank der Medien und der sonstigen Bluthunde wird das Spektakel mal wieder aufgeschaukelt. Mein Gott, der Mann hat schlimmstenfalls ein paar Zitate geklaut, aber er hat niemanden ümgebracht. Straftat oder Kavaliersdelikt? Klar muß er sich dazu bekennen und die Konsequenzen tragen. Man muß es jedoch nicht schlimmer machen als es ist. Er ist weder besoffen Auto gefahren, noch hat er aus Raffgier eine Ölkatastrophe ausgelöst. Er hat auch keiner Omi die Handtasche geklaut.

Einige unter uns (dem Volk) sollten mal weniger Nachrichten sehen und auch weniger Zeitung lesen. Stattdessen neu erlernen, sich mit gesunden Menschenverstand abseits der Medien, eine (wirklich!) eigene, realistische Meinung zu bilden.



bike schrieb:


> ..Wenn das die Zukunft sein soll, bekomme ich Angst..


Hallo? Das ist eindeutig die Gegenwart!


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2011)

@Onkel

Ja, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen!


----------



## Question_mark (19 Februar 2011)

*Nochmal meinen Senf zum Thema*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm Helmut, dann wären wir doch führungslos.



Also Ägypten ist im Moment auch ziemlich führungslos, die Bevölkerung aber glücklich über den Abgang eines Diktators. Und in den arabischen Nachbarstaaten kocht es auch langsam hoch, wir merken es als Verbraucher an den steigenden Benzinpreisen, die englischen und amerikanischen Ölkonzerne reiben sich schonmal die Hände.



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, der Mann hat schlimmstenfalls ein paar Zitate geklaut, aber er hat niemanden ümgebracht. Straftat oder Kavaliersdelikt?



Straftat, da er eine eidesstattliche Versicherung bei der Einreichung der Dissertation über die Urheberschaft und Herkunft der Quellen abgelegt hat.

Und daran beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab .....

Ich habe mich anfangs eigentlich nicht großartig an diesem Thema gestört und dieses als politisches Geplänkel (egel wer das jetzt gestartet hat) abgetan.

Aber als dann die Anzahl der Textstellen dann so die Anzahl von ca. 80 erreicht hat, hat sich meine Halsschlagader doch deutlich verdickt.



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Klar muß er sich dazu bekennen und die Konsequenzen tragen.



Dann hat er aber die Pressekonferenz heute mittag deutlich versiebt. Ein Gestammel aus "er könnte", "er würde" und "wenn" ...

Also nicht wirklich überzeugend. Man kann einen Doktortitel nicht vorübergehend ruhen lassen, entweder man hat Ihn oder man hat Ihn nicht ..

Ich habe nur irgendwie das Gefühl, das am Ende irgendeinem Ghostwriter für diese Fehler der Arsch aufgerissen wird.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, er soll seinen Job machen, so schlecht war das bisher nicht, da gabs schon Schlimmere, ich denke mal nur an die SPS-Gurke mit dem Fahrrad!



Ich muss zugeben, KTG hat seinen Job bisher gut gemacht (also quasi der Gottschalk aus dem Verteidigungsministerium) . Nur vermisse ich diese Konsequenz, die er bei seinen Mitarbeitern einfordert. Den Gorch Fock Kapitän und einen missliebigen Generalinspekteur Schneiderhan feuern, das klingt eher nach Wasser predigen und Wein saufen.

Die von Dir erwähnte SPS-Gurke war eine SPD-Gurke, der gerne mit der Freundin und der Luftwaffe nach Mallorca zur Freizeit geflogen ist. Man muss diesem Ar..ch allerdings zu Gute halten, dass er mal einen heftigen Abflug mit den Fahrrad hatte und das Gehirn (ach, wie soll ich mich jetzt korrekt ausdrücken), in  den elementaren Funktionen geringfügige Funktionseinschränkungen hatte. 

Die nächste Reaktion wär jetzt natürlich, das der Doktorvater an der Uni Bayreuth jetzt ganz zufällig ein Blatt Papier mit den Quellenhinweisen im Schreibtisch findet, er hat nur leider vergessen, diese der Druckversion der Dissertation anzufügen *ROFL*

Diese ganze Affäre muss für alle ernsthaft studierenden ein Schlag in das Gesicht sein. Wenn der gemeine Student nur eine einzige Quellenangabe bei einer Hausarbeit (von Bachelor oder Masterarbeit will ich gar nicht reden), absichtlich oder unabsichtlich vergisst, riskiert er seine Matrikulation.



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Einige unter uns (dem Volk) sollten mal weniger Nachrichten sehen und auch weniger Zeitung lesen.



Dagobert, wirst Du uns jetzt wirklich ernsthaft dazu anleiten, keine Zeitungen und Nachrichten mehr zu lesen ? Dieser Ratschlag kommt mindestens 20 Jahre zu spät, das "Neue Deutschland" gibt es heute nicht mehr.

Und einen noch zum Abschluß : 

Kommt der IT-Servicetechniker in das Verteidigungsministerium und fragt die Sekretärin : Wo ist denn hier der Kopierer ?

Sagt die Sekretarin : Der ist gerade in Afghanistan  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ..Aber als dann die Anzahl der Textstellen dann so die Anzahl von ca. 80 erreicht hat, hat sich meine Halsschlagader doch deutlich verdickt...


Ganz alleine dein Problem. Gute Besserung!



Question_mark schrieb:


> ..Dagobert, wirst Du uns jetzt wirklich ernsthaft dazu anleiten, keine Zeitungen und Nachrichten mehr zu lesen ? Dieser Ratschlag kommt mindestens 20 Jahre zu spät, das "Neue Deutschland" gibt es heute nicht mehr....


Doch, das ist mein Anliegen! Das "Neue Deutschland" habe ich nie gelesen. Die Tageszeitungen in der DDR waren auch damals schon "nur für das Volk" geschrieben. Wenn du glaubst, mein lieber Question Mark, heute wäre das anders, dann liegst du grundlegend falsch! Die Verdummung des Volkes ist stärker und raffinierter denn je. Ob du es wahrhaben willst oder nicht. Der beste Beweis ist deine Reaktion auf den Guttenberg-Skandal. Du erinnerst dich? Aber du bist wohl einer der Unverbesserlichen. Der Standpunkt der Diskutierenden zum Thema in diesem Thread ist im Gegensatz zu dem Deinem übrigens in meinem Sinne überraschend positiv.


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Also Ägypten ist im Moment auch ziemlich führungslos, die Bevölkerung aber glücklich über den Abgang eines Diktators. Und in den arabischen Nachbarstaaten kocht es auch langsam hoch, wir merken es als Verbraucher an den steigenden Benzinpreisen, die englischen und amerikanischen Ölkonzerne reiben sich schonmal die Hände.



So etwas hatten schon 1979 und das Ergebnis ist, dass wir jetzt nicht wissen, wann dort einer auf den Knopf drückt und uns in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickt.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Straftat, da er eine eidesstattliche Versicherung bei der Einreichung der Dissertation über die Urheberschaft und Herkunft der Quellen abgelegt hat.
> 
> Und daran beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab .....




Gut, dass du das schon so genau weißt. Bist du Hellseher? Jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch wartet ab, was die Untersuchung ergeben wird.




Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich habe mich anfangs eigentlich nicht großartig an diesem Thema gestört und dieses als politisches Geplänkel (egel wer das jetzt gestartet hat) abgetan.
> 
> Aber als dann die Anzahl der Textstellen dann so die Anzahl von ca. 80 erreicht hat, hat sich meine Halsschlagader doch deutlich verdickt.


Das glaubst du selbst nicht. Dir ist die Halsschlagader geschwollen, wie selbst geschrieben hast und da du nichts besseres zu tun hast, regst du dich über die Fehler anderer auf, dann kann man die eigenen besser verdrängen.




Question_mark schrieb:


> Die von Dir erwähnte SPS-Gurke war eine SPD-Gurke, der gerne mit der Freundin und der Luftwaffe nach Mallorca zur Freizeit geflogen ist. Man muss diesem Ar..ch allerdings zu Gute halten, dass er mal einen heftigen Abflug mit den Fahrrad hatte und das Gehirn (ach, wie soll ich mich jetzt korrekt ausdrücken), in  den elementaren Funktionen geringfügige Funktionseinschränkungen hatte.



Fährst du auch Fahrrad?


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Einige unter uns (dem Volk) sollten mal weniger Nachrichten sehen und auch weniger Zeitung lesen. Stattdessen neu erlernen, sich mit gesunden Menschenverstand abseits der Medien, eine (wirklich!) eigene, realistische Meinung zu bilden.



Zumindest sollte einem klar sein, das die Medien alle keine 
karitativen Einrichtungen sind, sondern Unternehmen mit
Gewinnerzielungsabsicht.

Und am meisten Gewinn macht, wer die Sensationsgier der 
Konsumenten am besten stillt. Was wir zu sehen bekommen
ist immer ein Ausschnitt der "Wahrheit", den eine Redaktion
für uns aussucht.


----------



## Strömling (19 Februar 2011)

Hier ein etwas älterer Artikel aus dem Jahr 2009*Das Guttenberg-Dossier (Teil 1)*

http://www.zeitgeist-online.de/exkl...l ysen/230-das-guttenberg-dossier-teil-1.html


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Februar 2011)

Mein Beitrag kommt vielleicht ein wenig spät ... aber hier auf jeden Fall schon einmal Danke an Onkel Dagobert und Ralle für die Ausführungen. Ich sehe das auch so - nur hätte ich es nicht so schön schreiben können.
Was _*wir*_ hier machen ist doch wohl eine Hexenjagd.
OK - der KT hat mich Sicherheit abgeschrieben - machen wir alle denn etwas anderes ? 
Von mir aus kann der noch den ganzen Brockhaus neu schreiben ohne ihn als Quelle zu benennen - das ist immer noch besser als das, was andere, die noch immer das Steuer fest in der Hand haben, so verzapfen.

In dem Sinne
Gruß
Larry


----------



## Question_mark (19 Februar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst du auch Fahrrad?



Nein, fahre ich nicht. Sonst hätte ich mir seinerzeit bei der Registrierung im Forum den Nick "bike" zugelegt.  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Februar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was _*wir*_ hier machen ist doch wohl eine Hexenjagd.
> OK - der KT hat mich Sicherheit abgeschrieben - machen wir alle denn etwas anderes ?


Ich weiß nicht was du so an Dingen treibst, sag mir bitte wo ich und wir alle abschreiben?
Das hört sich nach Auslegung nach Bild-Zeitungs Niveau an: "Och guck, der Herr von und zu schreibt auch ab, ganz so wie wir damals auf der Sonderschule, er ist also doch einer von uns".


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann der noch den ganzen Brockhaus neu schreiben ohne ihn als Quelle zu benennen - das ist immer noch besser als das, was andere, die noch immer das Steuer fest in der Hand haben, so verzapfen.


Er kann ihn gerne neu schreiben, nur darf er das dann nicht als sein eigenes Werk ausgeben. Klar gibt es genug andere die noch mehr Dreck am Stecken haben als er, aber darf er sich darum alles erlauben? Vor allem weil er vorher die Ansprüche vor allem bei seinen Untergebenen sehr hoch gesetzt hat, und kann die selber nicht einmal halten.

Bezüglich Mist verzapfen:
 Das hier ist meiner Meinung nach ein ganz anderes Kaliber was er sich erlaubt hat:
http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...irtschaft-militaerisch-absichern/3632270.html
Diese Ansichten dürften wohl nicht mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar sein. Nur ist das in den Medien nicht so hochgepuscht worden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2011)

Ich gehe mit Thomas konform, eine Dr. Arbeit zu fälschen ist kein Kavaliersdelikt.
Der Titel war bestimmt ein Wegbereiter seiner beruflichen Laufbahn, auch wenn
er ist nicht nötig hat, noch zu Arbeiten, ist es Betrug wenn sich so herausstellen sollte. 
Ich möchte mich einfach darauf verlassen können das jemand das ist, als was
er sich da ausgibt. Als Beispiel wer möchte von einen Dr. operiert werden der
seinen Titel gefälscht hat, und mann wacht dann mit einen Ohr auf seinen Hintern auf. 
Oder Mann muss nach einen Verkehrsdelikt vor Gericht erscheinen und fährt 
hinterher in den Knast ein. 

Heute stand bei uns in der Tageszeitung das Anscheinesd 120 Teile fragwürdig 
sind, in meinen Augen ist das nicht gerade wenig. Das ganze hat nichts mit
Hexenjagd zu tun.


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich ins Schwarze getroffen?
Deinem Schreiben nach, reicht ein Unfall auch nicht aus.
Wenn dein Englisch nur halb so gut wie deine Polemik wäre, wüsstest du, dass mit bike ein Motorrad beschrieben wird. 

Ich finde es toll wie mancher sich hier als Richter aufführt.
Es ist nicht entschieden oder gar bewiesen, aber es wird geurteilt.
Schade, bis vor einiger Zeit habe ich gedacht, dass Techniker logisch denken. 
So lernt man jeden Tag dazu, auch wenn es nicht immer erfreulich

bike


----------



## Question_mark (19 Februar 2011)

*Polemik ?*

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dein Englisch nur halb so gut wie deine Polemik wäre, wüsstest du, dass mit bike ein Motorrad beschrieben wird.



http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=de&searchLoc=0&cmpType=relaxed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=&search=bike

Sonst noch Fragen ?

QM


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2011)

Das kommt noch toller, der hat nicht nur abgeschrieben, sondern auf Staatskosten
schreiben lassen....na toll!





> Die Vorwürfe gegen Verteidigungsminister Guttenberg weiten sich aus. Einem Medienbericht zufolge soll Guttenberg für seine Doktorarbeit auch den Wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages beauftragt und eine zehnseitige Ausarbeitungen ohne Quellenangabe übernommen haben. Guttenberg sieht jedoch wegen der Plagiatsvorwürfe keinen Grund zum Amtsverzicht. Dies sei "Unsinn".
> Verteidigungsminister Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg hat laut "Spiegel" eine zehnseitige Ausarbeitung des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages beinahe unverändert in seine Doktorarbeit übernommen. Das Papier hatte er dem Bericht zufolge in seiner Funktion als CSU-Abgeordneter selbst in Auftrag gegeben.
> Nach "Spiegel"-Informationen verfasste der Ministerialrat Dr. Dr. Ulrich Tammler 2004 für Guttenberg die Ausarbeitung "Die Frage nach einem Gottesbezug in der US-Verfassung und die Rechtsprechung des Supreme Court zur Trennung von Staat und Religion". Tammler habe seine Arbeit an dem zehnseitigen Papier am 13. Mai 2004 beendet und dann an das Abgeordnetenbüro Guttenbergs weitergeleitet, heißt es in dem Bericht.
> Obwohl Abgeordnete des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages nur im Rahmen ihrer mandatsbezogenen Arbeit nutzen dürfen, habe Guttenberg den Text nahezu vollständig in seine Dissertation eingefügt. Änderungen Guttenbergs an dem Text fänden sich kaum. Tammler selbst werde namentlich in keiner von Guttenbergs Quellenangaben zitiert. Lediglich die Arbeit des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes erwähnt Guttenberg auf Seite 391 seiner Promotionsschrift.
> ...



*Fußnote: der Beitrag kommt von NTV


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.mikethebike.com/




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das kommt noch toller, der hat nicht nur abgeschrieben, sondern auf Staatskosten
> schreiben lassen....na toll!
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es von NTV kommt hat es keinen höheren Wahrheitsgehalt, denn auch dahinter stehen Interessen, die nicht immer der Wahrheit entsprechen.
So wie wiki-leaks langsam sein Saubermannimage verliert, haben auch andere sogenannte Aufklärer nicht immer Recht.
Warum wird nicht abgewartet bis die Uni entscheidet?


bike


----------



## Tommi (19 Februar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Mist verzapfen:
> Das hier ist meiner Meinung nach ein ganz anderes Kaliber was er sich erlaubt hat:
> http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...irtschaft-militaerisch-absichern/3632270.html
> Diese Ansichten dürften wohl nicht mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar sein. Nur ist das in den Medien nicht so hochgepuscht worden.


 
Aus dem Handelsblatt:


> „Der Bedarf der aufstrebenden Mächte an Rohstoffen steigt ständig und tritt damit mit unseren Bedürfnissen in Konkurrenz“, sagte Guttenberg. Diese könne zu neuen Krisen führen. Die Verknappung der Rohstoffe beeinflusse das wirtschaftliche Wohlergehen Deutschlands. „Da stellen sich Fragen auch für unsere Sicherheit, die für uns von strategischer Bedeutung sind.“ Auch er verwies auf die Piraterie als Gefahr für den globalen und damit auch den deutschen Handel.


 
Also ich finde, ein Verteidigungsminister oder auch ein Bundespräsident darf solche Gedanken äußern.
Wofür haben wir eine Marine in der heutigen Zeit? Dafür, daß sie in
Wilhelmshaven oder Warnemünde auf die Russen wartet?

Natürlich müssten solche Einsätze nach den Artikeln des Grundgesetzes durchgeführt werden, ganz klar!!!!!

Das Grundgesetz wird sicher in Zukunft auf die globalen
Verhältnisse angepasst werden müssen. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Aus dem Handelsblatt:
> 
> 
> Also ich finde, ein Verteidigungsminister oder auch ein Bundespräsident darf solche Gedanken äußern.
> ...



Ich wurde es besser finden, wenn unsere Marine in Wilhelmshaven oder Warnemünde liegen würden
und die Matrosen das Deck schrubben. Das Grundgesetz ist nach dem schlimmsten
Krieg entstanden den die Welt gesehen hat, ich persönlich schäme mich dafür, das da im 
Namen unseres Landes passiert ist. Falls du es vergessen hast von den Deutschen
sind Millionen Menschen in den Tod geführt, eine noch größere Anzahl in Ehlend und Flucht
geschickt worden. Großstädte in Schutt und Asche gelegt worden. Menschen wurden gefoltert
und ihre Menschenwürde genommen. 

Ich würde mir wirklich wünsche das ein Deutscher nur zur Waffe greifen muss,
wenn es darum geht unser Land in der Heimat zu verteidigen. An den Grundgesetz
muss nicht herumgeschraubt werden, das haben Menschen geschrieben die Krieg und
Elend am eigenen Leib erfahren haben. 

Der kalte Krieg mit der Sowjetunion ist schon lange vorbei und Deutschland ist
wiedervereinigt, die Russen werden nicht kommen.


----------



## Tommi (19 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Falls du es vergessen hast von den Deutschen sind Millionen Menschen in den Tod geführt, eine noch größere Anzahl in Ehlend und Flucht geschickt worden.


 
Helmut,

nein, das habe ich nicht vergessen! Und ich bin genauso wie Du der Meinung, daß das *nie* wieder geschehen darf!
*ACK*

Trotzdem können wir uns hier nicht auf Dauer in unserem Land isolieren.

Ein deutsches oder verbündetes Schiff auf hoher See zu schützen ist für
mich eine wesentlich konkretere Landesverteidigung, als der Einsatz in Afghanistan. 
Über die Motive der "Piraten" kann man natürlich auch noch diskutieren...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2011)

Vielleicht wäre so mancher Euro für Kriegsmaschine, besser bei den Menschen
angelegt, die aus völliger Armut dazu genötigt werden Piraten zu werden damit
Sie ihre Kinder ernähren können. Wenn Mann überlegt das im Jahr 2010 Welt-
weit etwa 1.335 Billionen Dollar an Militärausgaben getätigt wurde.


----------



## Tommi (19 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre so mancher Euro für Kriegsmaschine, besser bei den Menschen
> angelegt...


 
schön wär's...


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre so mancher Euro für Kriegsmaschine, besser bei den Menschen
> angelegt, die aus völliger Armut dazu genötigt werden Piraten zu werden damit
> Sie ihre Kinder ernähren können. Wenn Mann überlegt das im Jahr 2010 Welt-
> weit etwa 1.335 Billionen Dollar an Militärausgaben getätigt wurde.



Auch hier in Deutschland geht es vielen echt dreckig.
Doch es kommt besser so weit weg Unrecht zu entschuldigen.
Ich möchte deine Reaktion nicht wissen, wenn hier jemand dein Auto an der Ampel highjacked, daweil es ihm oder ihr schlecht geht.
Unrecht wird nicht besser durch den Hinweis, dass es anderen besser geht.

Kann es sein, dass hier alles möglich vermischt wird?


bike


----------



## Tommi (19 Februar 2011)

das geht schnell bei so einer Diskussion...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Auch hier in Deutschland geht es vielen echt dreckig.
> Doch es kommt besser so weit weg Unrecht zu entschuldigen.
> Ich möchte deine Reaktion nicht wissen, wenn hier jemand dein Auto an der Ampel highjacked, daweil es ihm oder ihr schlecht geht.
> Unrecht wird nicht besser durch den Hinweis, dass es anderen besser geht.
> ...



Das stimmt, wir machen gerade ganz schön Weltpoltik 

Ich stimme dir völlig zu das es in Deutschland vielen wirklich nicht gut
geht. Aber dein Vergleich hinkt, der Pirat da unten lebt nicht in einen
Sozialstaat und macht das vlt ( ich weiß es nicht wirklich ) für ein Butterbrot. 
In Deutschland ist es zur Zeit so, das hier niemand verhungern muss, das
ist schon ein großer Unterschied. 
Wobei ich glaube das hier die Schere auch immer weiter auseinander gehen wird,
den Tragenden Mittelstand gibt es ja schon lange nicht mehr. Vlt werde ich 
auch noch mal Pirat, mit einen Paddelboot auf dem Dortmund-Ems Kanal. 

Worum ging es in diesen Thread eigentlich nochmal?


----------



## Question_mark (19 Februar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> die aus völliger Armut dazu genötigt werden Piraten zu werden damit Sie ihre Kinder ernähren können.



Ich stufe manche dieser Piraten aber eher in die Kategorie "Organisiertes Verbrechen" ein. Die Mafia (egal ob italienische, russische oder chinesische) existiert nicht weil die keine Wurst auf dem Brot haben, sondern richtig Millionen abfischen wollen. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Tommi (19 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ob Mutti Merkel dem Guttiplag nur die Ohren langzieht, oder den mal einige Zeit mit Guido in die Besenkammer einsperrt...


 
darum ging's ...


----------



## Question_mark (19 Februar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich glaube das hier die Schere auch immer weiter auseinander gehen wird, den Tragenden Mittelstand gibt es ja schon lange nicht mehr.



Ja, den gibt es leider nicht mehr. Und was von dem tragenden Mittelstand bisher noch überlebt hat, trägt eine recht schwere Last auf den Schultern. 

Aber die Alleinschuld an diesem Zustand haben Banken, Wirtschaft und Politik. Und bei Politik meine ich alle Parteien, ohne jedwede Ausnahme ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (19 Februar 2011)

*Das weiss nicht mal der KTG selber*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> wer weiß unter welchen Bedingungen das alles passierte



Das weiss wohl nur der parlamentarische Dienst, der KTG war da wohl nicht so richtig daran beteiligt. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir völlig zu das es in Deutschland vielen wirklich nicht gut
> geht. Aber dein Vergleich hinkt, der Pirat da unten lebt nicht in einen
> Sozialstaat und macht das vlt ( ich weiß es nicht wirklich ) für ein Butterbrot.



Dem ist denke ich nicht so.
Denn warum werden die Millionen in London, Rom oder Athen z.B. den Piraten? übergeben? Wer nichts zu essen hat kauft keine Schnellboot mit Maschinengewehren und Panzerfaust.




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist es zur Zeit so, das hier niemand verhungern muss, das ist schon ein großer Unterschied.



Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich habe erlebt, dass eine Dame die sich um den Kopf von außen kümmert für 3,18€ in einer Stellenanzeige geworben wurde. Davon kann man eigentlich nur verhungern.




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vlt werde ich auch noch mal Pirat, mit einen Paddelboot auf dem Dortmund-Ems Kanal.



Bei dieser Location brauchst du kein Schnellboot, da ist die Anschubfinanzierung leichter mit dem Existenzgründerdarlehen zu bewerkstelligen.


bike


----------



## Ralle (20 Februar 2011)

Um mal wieder auf das Thema tzrückzukommen, hier mal ein recht guter Kommentar, zufällig von meinem Lieblings-Kolumnisten! 

Tagesspiegel

Und falls der Link irgendwann nicht mehr funzt, hier der Text:



> Wie konnte Guttenberg nur glauben, dass er mit dieser Doktorarbeit durchkommt? Wenn ein Politiker schon betrügt, dann soll er es wenigstens klug anstellen.
> 
> Alles kommt irgendwann heraus, sagt man oft. Aber das stimmt nicht. Es gibt, wie Kriminologen versichern, jede Menge unentdeckte Mörder. Und es gibt garantiert auch jede Menge Politikerskandale, die niemals herauskommen. Keiner kennt die Dunkelziffer. Die Welt ist nicht sauber, oh nein. Und nicht mal bei sich selbst kann man sicher sein. Fast jeder hat schon einmal gelogen, etwas vertuscht, gemogelt, bei der Steuer, in der Partnerschaft, in Schule und Beruf. Fast jeder von uns hat eine Leiche im Keller, oder etwa nicht?
> 
> ...



PS: Man entschuldige, wenn ich nicht korrekt zitiere! 

Ich denke aber immer noch, erstmal die Ruhe und die Entscheidung der Uni abwarten. Das wird sicher noch interessant.
Mir persönlich würde es sehr leid tun, wenn sich herausstellte, dass sich der Minister wirklich so dumm angestellt hat, denn das würde mich enttäuschen.


----------



## Tommi (20 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf das Thema tzrückzukommen, hier mal ein recht guter Kommentar, zufällig von meinem Lieblings-Kolumnisten!


 
Dein Herr Martenstein hat's drauf... :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (20 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich denke aber immer noch, erstmal die Ruhe und die Entscheidung der Uni abwarten. Das wird sicher noch interessant.



Was soll da schon überraschendes passieren? 
Das die Damen und Herren sich als die Dackel hinstellen die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen eine Dissertation gewissenhaft zu prüfen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2011)

Im Bayrischen Rundfunk wurde heute viel und lange drüber diskutiert. Interessant war das zB Professoren anderer Unis und div. Fachleute die sich mit Doktorarbeiten befassen sich empört über die Doktorarbeit äusserten, dem "normalen" Volk war es egal. Einige Vermuteten eine Verschwörung. Also so ziemlich die gleichen Meinungen wie hier im Forum.


Witzig fande ich das der Doktorvater mit dem Bayerischen Verdienstorden ausgezeichnet wurde. LINK . Laut BR nach der Spitzenmässigen Bewertung der Doktorarbeit des CSU-Abgeordneten Gutenberg  .... aber das ist ganz sicher nur ein Zufall.


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2011)

Die eine Krähe hackt der Anderen kein ....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die eine Krähe hackt der Anderen kein ....


 
aber mittlerweile kümmern sich ja nicht nur Krähen um das Thema.... sondern auch (aas)-geier


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> aber mittlerweile kümmern sich ja nicht nur Krähen um das Thema.... sondern auch (aas)-geier



...und ist das besser?


bike


----------



## devrim (20 Februar 2011)

Hier kann man mal lesen, was der schmierige noch so zu bieten hat. Den sein ganzes Leben ist eine Lüge.

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...at-nicht-nur-den-doktortitel-erschlichen.html


----------



## Ralle (20 Februar 2011)

devrim schrieb:


> Hier kann man mal lesen, was der schmierige noch so zu bieten hat. Den sein ganzes Leben ist eine Lüge.
> 
> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...at-nicht-nur-den-doktortitel-erschlichen.html



Was soll das denn, das ist noch 10 Mal schlimmer als zur Bild-Zeitung zu verlinken. Der Kopp-Verlag ist ein wahres Leuchtfeuer für Esotherik, Verschwörungstheorien und all solchen Unsinn. Lieber lese ich 1 Jahr lang die Bravo, als deren Mist! Boah, da schimmelt ja mein Bildschirm.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2011)

devrim schrieb:


> Hier kann man mal lesen, was der schmierige noch so zu bieten hat. Den sein ganzes Leben ist eine Lüge.
> 
> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/hintergr...at-nicht-nur-den-doktortitel-erschlichen.html


 

So etwas ähnliches wurde heute im BR (Bayern 5 ) auch berichtet.......... bin ja mal gespannt was noch so rauskommt....


----------



## Ralle (20 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches wurde heute im BR (Bayern 5 ) auch berichtet.......... bin ja mal gespannt was noch so rauskommt....



Ja, das steht auch im Tagesspiegel, hoffe, der Kopp-Verlag hat wenigstens korrekt zitiert!


----------



## devrim (20 Februar 2011)

Der NDR sollte dann wohl seriöser wirken.

http://www.ndr.de/unternehmen/presse/pressemitteilungen/pressemeldungndr3326.html


----------



## Paule (20 Februar 2011)

devrim schrieb:


> Hier kann man mal lesen, was der schmierige noch so zu bieten hat. Den sein ganzes Leben ist eine Lüge.


Also diese Aussage finde ich dann schon etwas dreist.
Mir ist auch bekannt dass die Bibel hier im Forum ein umstrittenes Thema ist, aber dennoch möchte ich nach dieser Aussage folgendes wieder geben:


> "Heuchler, ziehe zuerst den Balken aus deinem Auge, und dann wirst du klar sehen, um den Splitter aus deines Bruders Auge zu ziehen."
> Matthäus, 7,5


Hallo "Devrim", wie schaut denn Dein Leben aus?
Alles in Ordnung? Keine "versteckten Leichen im Keller" (Lügen, Sünden) die lieber keiner wissen sollte.

Ich will hier jetzt nicht als Moralapostel kommen, aber langsam wird das Thema doch zu einer reinen Schlammschlacht.

Was steht morgen in der Zeitung?
5 Seiten Sportnachrichten und 3 Seiten Guttenberg.
Ach ja noch ein, zwei Seiten unwichtige Weltpolitik und noch ein paar Berichte über ein paar Alkoholsünder.
Schlimme Welt.

So lasst uns nun Programme schreiben die besser sind als die von den anderen, und auf gar keine Fall abschreiben. 

Und wenn ihr doch mal Bausteine von Euren Kollegen nehmt, ändert doch bitte den Namen des Autors nicht, denn das finde ich auch unmöglich.
Das habe ich selbst schon erlebt, Bausteine die mit den gleichen Rechtschreibfehlern im Kommentar und dem genau gleich Code auftauchten, wie meine, nur halt mit anderm Autor.


----------



## devrim (20 Februar 2011)

Mein Leben ist uninteressant. Ich bin in keiner Führungsposition und ich stehe auch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit. Er ist doch so stolz auf seine Ehrlichkeit und die achso tolle Geradlinigkeit.


----------



## Paule (20 Februar 2011)

Vorweg:
Ich will hier kein Zoff mit Dir anfangen, aber:


devrim schrieb:


> Mein Leben ist uninteressant. Ich bin in keiner Führungsposition und ich stehe auch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit.


Gibt Dir das Recht über andere so zu Urteilen?


devrim schrieb:


> Er ist doch so stolz auf seine Ehrlichkeit und die achso tolle Geradlinigkeit.


Ja, das sollte jeder sein, zu jeder Zeit dazu stehen,
was er einmal gesagt hat und auch zu jeder Person, ob nun positiv oder negativ.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Also diese Aussage finde ich dann schon etwas dreist.
> Mir ist auch bekannt dass die Bibel hier im Forum ein umstrittenes Thema ist, aber dennoch möchte ich nach dieser Aussage folgendes wieder geben:
> 
> Hallo "Devrim", wie schaut denn Dein Leben aus?
> ...


 

Hallo Paule.

Jeder von uns hat Leichen im Keller ujnd könnte stundenlag beichten wenn wir den katolisch wären.ABER wir  habe auch keine Verantwortung für junge Männer und Frauen die sich im Krieg befinden. Und an die Verantwortlichen dafür stelle ich etwas hörere Anfordungen als mich selbst....

Wenn man den Nachrichten halbwegs glauben kann ist ja nicht nur die Doktorarbeit ein Plagiat sondern der ganze Typ eine Fälschung....OK.. vielleicht etwas überzogern aber so einer hat in so einem verantwortlicher Position nichts zu suchen.


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2011)

Damit ein neues Feindbild entsteht:

Jesus antwortete: „Wer unter euch _ohne Sünde_ ist, _werfe den ersten Stein_ auf sie.“ 

Vielleicht sollte jeder, der hier als Heiliger Richter spielt, einmal darüber nachdenken.

bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Damit ein neues Feindbild entsteht:
> 
> Jesus antwortete: „Wer unter euch _ohne Sünde_ ist, _werfe den ersten Stein_ auf sie.“
> 
> ...


 
ich bin aus der Kirche ausgetreten, darf ich jetzt werfen ?


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich bin aus der Kirche ausgetreten, darf ich jetzt werfen ?



Du darfst alles, außer etwas gegen das Grundgesetz, doch wird es dann nicht besser?

Warum nicht abwarten bis die Universität entschieden hat?

bike


----------



## Nordischerjung (21 Februar 2011)

Diese Diskussion ist mal wieder klasse :s1:
Wieso gilt das eigentlich nicht mehr http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unschuldsvermutung? Wenn den Politikern irgendwann nichts Fachliches mehr einfällt kramen die in der Vergangenheit herum, bis sie festsellen, dass der jenige mit 1 Jahr seinem Opa Spinat auf das Hemd gekotzt hat. Ich will mich nicht auf die Seite von dem Guttenberg stellen, aber diese Presse nervt mich! Immer nur Sensationen, sensationen, "Bild sprach zu erst mit dem Toten"



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn man den Nachrichten halbwegs glauben kann ist ja nicht nur die Doktorarbeit ein Plagiat sondern der ganze Typ eine Fälschung....OK.. vielleicht etwas überzogern aber so einer hat in so einem verantwortlicher Position nichts zu suchen.


Am Ende nimmt er seine Perücke ab und siehe da... Hape Kerkeling 


@ Ralle

viel Spass


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Warum nicht abwarten bis die Universität entschieden hat?


 
Weil Universitäten auch Käuflich sind, die sind ja auch immer knapp bei kasse.


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Weil Universitäten auch Käuflich sind, die sind ja auch immer knapp bei kasse.




So wie alle hier, denn wir machen unseren Job auch für Geld.


bike


----------



## Paule (21 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ABER wir habe auch keine Verantwortung für junge Männer und Frauen die sich im Krieg befinden.


Hat er die denn wirklich?
Seine Chefin sagt : Bau mal auf die schnelle 100.000 Mann ab, das wird sonst zu teuer.
Hat jemals in der Weltgeschichte ein Politiker (freiwillig) Verantwortung für die Leute im Krieg übernommen?
Die Politik entscheidet doch ob Krieg oder Frieden.


----------



## maxi (21 Februar 2011)

Zu eurer Diskussion.

In einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit müssen 2/3 bis 3/4 aus vorangegangenen Studien und Zitaten stammen.

Wer selbst mal eine Hausarbeit geschrieben hat weiss das man hier gut auf 95% kommen kann. (Die restlichen 5% sind dann das Inhaltsverzeichnis :O) )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Zu eurer Diskussion.
> 
> In einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit müssen 2/3 bis 3/4 aus vorangegangenen Studien und Zitaten stammen.
> 
> Wer selbst mal eine Hausarbeit geschrieben hat weiss das man hier gut auf 95% kommen kann. (Die restlichen 5% sind dann das Inhaltsverzeichnis :O) )


 
Sag mal Maxi, hast du eigendlich auch schon deinen Dr. gemacht


----------



## Verpolt (21 Februar 2011)

Weis gar nicht, was ihr habt?

Ich habe 8 Silvester in der Hilfschul schdiert. 

Danach zusätzlich, wie Howie aus "Ein Colt für alle Fälle", alles andere ein Semester lang schdiert.

Jetzt steht an der Türe:  Dr. Stromer (Schwaben Dr.= Der  )

Achja, liebe Bild,FDP,SPD,CDU-Angsthaber/innen, lasst doch den einzigen, noch vorzeigbaren (sogar seine Frau), Abschreiber in Ruhe seinen Job machen.


----------



## Cerberus (21 Februar 2011)

Gerade gefunden:



> Johannes Gutenberg hat die beweglichen Lettern erfunden,
> KT zu Guttenberg die beweglichen Textpassagen.


 
Quelle: http://news.de.msn.com/panorama/bilder.aspx?cp-documentid=156192616


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Jetzt steht an der Türe:  Dr. Stromer (Schwaben Dr.= Der  )



Aber ein Schwaben Dr wird ohne Punkt geschrieben ;-)


----------



## Verpolt (21 Februar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aber ein Schwaben Dr wird ohne Punkt geschrieben ;-)



ja bei denen die noch mehr sparen....

man muß sparen wo mn kn


----------



## Werner29 (21 Februar 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin, bereits bekanntes zu posten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Tastatur-ergonom...47939?pt=Mäuse_Tastaturen&hash=item4aa8c7d343


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hat er die denn wirklich?
> Seine Chefin sagt : Bau mal auf die schnelle 100.000 Mann ab, das wird sonst zu teuer.
> Hat jemals in der Weltgeschichte ein Politiker (freiwillig) Verantwortung für die Leute im Krieg übernommen?
> Die Politik entscheidet doch ob Krieg oder Frieden.


 

gesagt har er es jedenfalls



> Guttenberg, der wegen der «Plagiats-Affäre» massiv unter Druck steht, äußerte sich erst am Abend ausführlicher zum bislang schlimmsten Anschlag in diesem Jahr. Am Vormittag hatte er nur gesagt: «Ich trage die Verantwortung für die Soldaten im Einsatz, wie ein Ereignis am heutigen Tag einmal mehr auf bittere Weise zeigt


 
Kompletter Artikel


----------



## thomass5 (21 Februar 2011)

Werner29 schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, bereits bekanntes zu posten:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Tastatur-ergonomischem-Guttenberg-Tastaturlayout-/320659247939?pt=M%C3%A4use_Tastaturen&hash=item4aa8c7d343



davon gibts auch Kopien ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160548186340=

Thomas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2011)

aktuell zum ursprünglichen Thema:

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...tet-dauerhaft-auf-doktortitel_aid_602194.html

Dann kann sich die CDU/CSU jetzt ja wieder auf die 
nächsten Landtagswahlen vorbereiten ...


----------



## thomass5 (21 Februar 2011)

Dumme Frage von mir dazu: Kann er denn einfach so auf den Titel verzichten und so tun als wäre nichts geschehen? Der Titel wird ja eigentlich "verliehen". Die müssten / müssten die?  das ja erst "zurücknehmen" das er ihn wieder los ist.?

Thomas


----------



## Question_mark (21 Februar 2011)

*Preisfrage*

Hallo,

also irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an einen Roman von Thomas Mann, dessen erste Version in den Jahren zwischen 1910 und 1913 in einer ersten Fassung entstand und dann letztendlich in einer endgültigen Version 1954 erschienen ist. 

Wer den Roman jetzt kennt und benennnt, bekommt einen Pluspunkt von mir ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an einen Roman von Thomas Mann, dessen erste Version in den Jahren zwischen 1910 und 1913 in einer ersten Fassung entstand und dann letztendlich in einer endgültigen Version 1954 erschienen ist.
> 
> ...


 
Hauptsache der hat nix kopiert


----------



## Question_mark (21 Februar 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



> Hauptsache der hat nix kopiert



Hat der Thomas Mann nicht, anno 1910 war das Copy&Paste nicht so wirklich möglich. Oder zumindest so mühevoll, das man eher eigene Werke erschaffen konnte. Geht wohl heute nicht mehr, ist für viele Leute zu mühsam. Zumal es meist auch an dem nötigen Intellekt fehlt.

Ich hoffe dann mal, das man sich den Werken und auch Untaten von GasGerd, Fischer, Trittin, Gysi im Internet widmet und dies mal entsprechend im Internet publiziert. 

Da liegt noch ein bisher ungenutztes Potential frei   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Kai (22 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> also irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an einen Roman von Thomas Mann, dessen erste Version in den Jahren zwischen 1910 und 1913 in einer ersten Fassung entstand und dann letztendlich in einer endgültigen Version 1954 erschienen ist.
> 
> Wer den Roman jetzt kennt und benennnt, bekommt einen Pluspunkt von mir ...


 
Thomas Mann: Bekenntnisse des Hochstaplers Felix Krull

Gruß Kai


----------



## maxi (22 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Dumme Frage von mir dazu: Kann er denn einfach so auf den Titel verzichten und so tun als wäre nichts geschehen? Der Titel wird ja eigentlich "verliehen". Die müssten / müssten die? das ja erst "zurücknehmen" das er ihn wieder los ist.?
> 
> Thomas


 

Hallo,

der Titel wurde ja verliehen.
Damit hat die Person die berechtigung diesen Titel zu tragen.

Aber wie schon mal geschrieben, in einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit sind generell 2/3 von anderen Arbeiten, Zitaten oder Passagen übernommen.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Titel wurde ja verliehen.
> Damit hat die Person die berechtigung diesen Titel zu tragen.
> ...


Das ist mir auch klar und soll ja auch so sein. Selbst 99% von anderen korrekt Zitiert und fußgenotet wären mir egal. 
Was mich aufstößt ist die Tatsache, das er für seine Arbeit die Bestnote bekam. ... Inhaltlich mag dies ja vielleicht auch zutreffen aber wenn das Drumherum nicht wirklich i.O ist bekommt es halt nen faden  Beigeschmack.

Thomas


----------



## nade (22 Februar 2011)




----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Wer den Roman jetzt kennt und benennnt, bekommt einen Pluspunkt von mir ...


 
Lotte in Weimar... ...

sonst kenn' ich keinen 


oh, falsch...


----------



## Nordischerjung (23 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an einen Roman von Thomas Mann, dessen erste Version in den Jahren zwischen 1910 und 1913 in einer ersten Fassung entstand und dann letztendlich in einer endgültigen Version 1954 erschienen ist.
> 
> ...



Das letzte Buch dass erschienen ist, war doch 1954 Bekenntnis des Hochstaplers Felix Krullhttp://www.thomasmann.de/sixcms/det...rk/lieferbare_ausgaben/?pattern="Felix+Krull", oder irre ich mich da so sehr?


----------



## Approx (23 Februar 2011)

*Alles halb so schlimm*



> Dr. strgC strgV: normaler Doktor
> Dr. prom.: richtig promovierter Doktor (_Prüfungsamt hat nichts gemerkt_)
> Dr. prom. prom.: richtig promovierter prominenter Doktor
> Dr. römm pömm pömm pömm: dänischer Doktor
> ...


(aus der Homepage von Titanic "kopiert")


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Gerüchten zufolgen wird das *guttenborgen* künftig für alle Diplom, 
Doktor- und sonstige Arbeiten ausdrücklich verboten ...


----------



## bike (23 Februar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gerüchten zufolgen wird das *guttenborgen* künftig für alle Diplom,
> Doktor- und sonstige Arbeiten ausdrücklich verboten ...



Zuerst dachte ich es ist ein Auszug aus dem neuen Duden 

 Aber das könnte man auf PLC Programmierer hier ausweiten.

Dann würden hier die oftmals dummen Fragen nach Code bzw Musterlösungen aufhören, wenn im Kopf stehen muss: kopiert und geklaut.
Da ist nichts mehr mit vertuschen.


bike


----------



## stift (23 Februar 2011)

schaut euch die kinderkacke auf n24 an. Fragestunde. ich möcht mal wissen, was die fragestunde zu der kacke den steuerzahler kostet. das is es, was mich dermassen ankotzt...
im übrigen hat der deutsch bundestag ein niveau, das unserem dorfstammtisch gleichkommt. 
sowas lächerliches. als gäb´s nichts wichtigeres:sm16:


----------



## Rudi (23 Februar 2011)

stift schrieb:


> schaut euch die kinderkacke auf n24 an. Fragestunde. ich möcht mal wissen, was die fragestunde zu der kacke den steuerzahler kostet. das is es, was mich dermassen ankotzt...
> im übrigen hat der deutsch bundestag ein niveau, das unserem dorfstammtisch gleichkommt.
> sowas lächerliches. als gäb´s nichts wichtigeres:sm16:



Du solltest nicht Euren Dorfstammtisch beleidigen.


----------



## Question_mark (23 Februar 2011)

*Volltreffer*

Hallo,



			
				NordischerJung schrieb:
			
		

> war doch 1954 Bekenntnis des Hochstaplers Felix Krull, oder irre ich mich da so sehr?



Bingo, Volltreffer ....

*Mal den versprochenen Pluspunkt rüberwerfe*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (23 Februar 2011)

*Volltreffer*

Hallo,



			
				Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Question_mark Beitrag anzeigen
> also irgendwie erinnert mich das alles an einen Roman von Thomas Mann, dessen erste Version in den Jahren zwischen 1910 und 1913 in einer ersten Fassung entstand und dann letztendlich in einer endgültigen Version 1954 erschienen ist.
> 
> ...



Treffer ...

*Und werfe auch mal einen Pluspunkt zum Kai rüber*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## thomass5 (23 Februar 2011)

Kai schrieb:


> Thomas Mann: Bekenntnisse des Hochstaplers Felix Krull
> 
> Gruß Kai




war Kai nicht etwas eher?


----------



## Question_mark (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				stift schrieb:
			
		

> was die fragestunde zu der kacke den steuerzahler kostet.



Da kann dann jeder der Provinzpolitiker im Bundestag noch ein bißchen Sitzungsgeld mitnehmen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Nordischerjung (23 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> war Kai nicht etwas eher?



Oh, hab ich voll überlesen


----------



## thomass5 (23 Februar 2011)

... und das erwähnte Buch war auch im Gespräch heute Nachmittag

Thomas


----------



## stift (24 Februar 2011)

ohh gott, jetzt werden "hinter den kulissen zweifel an der glaubwürdigkeit guttenbergs laut". 
ich bekomm echt das kotzen. 

vor paar jahren hatten wir noch nen außenminister, der in seinen studentenjahren steine auf polizisten geworfen hat. hat da einer gefragt? 
sind da zweifel laut geworden, ob man dem noch vertrauen kann?

die deutsche politik ist echt der größte kindergarten der welt...


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2011)

stift schrieb:


> ohh gott, jetzt werden "hinter den kulissen zweifel an der glaubwürdigkeit guttenbergs laut".
> ich bekomm echt das kotzen.
> 
> vor paar jahren hatten wir noch nen außenminister, der in seinen studentenjahren steine auf polizisten geworfen hat. hat da einer gefragt?
> ...



Richtig und man darf auch nie vergessen, vertrauen darf man keinem einzigen Politiker, aber man kann zumindest versuchen das kleinere Übel zu wählen.
Und wenn ich diesen Grünen W... im Bundestag höre, wie er Entrüstung spielt und ganz böse wird und dann theatralisch den Rücktritt verlangt, sich aber heimlich halb totlacht, vielleicht anschließend mit dem Karl noch ein Bierchen in der Kantine zischt, dann frage ich mich langsam, ob die uns alle vielleicht sogar ganz bewußt verarschen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2011)

Der grüne Außenminister ist für genauso ein Schaumschläger
wie Karl Kopierer.


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...dann frage ich mich langsam, ob die uns alle vielleicht sogar ganz bewußt verarschen.


Das ist doch deren Geschäftsmodell.
Schade, dass mir! das nicht früher eingefallen ist, jetzt muss ich wohl Programmierer bleiben, als Beschäftigter im Öffentlichen Dienst...
Mensch wenn ich das gewusst hätte. :-o


bike


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Der grüne Außenminister ist für genauso ein Schaumschläger
> wie Karl Kopierer.


Aber der konnte besser mit Steinen werfen.

bike


----------



## jabba (24 Februar 2011)

Mal was ablenkendes zu dem Thema

Mein Metzger
Zitat (der macht jede Woche einen Spruch


> *Finger hoch und Hand aufs Herz
> jeder Spruch und jeder Scherz
> ist vom Meister ausgedacht
> und von Hand noch selbstgemacht.
> ...


Oder die Sachen von Klaus Stuttmann
Alle Rechte bei Klaus Stuttmann

http://www.stuttmann-karikaturen.de/archivseq.php?id=3928
http://www.stuttmann-karikaturen.de/archivseq.php?id=3926
http://www.stuttmann-karikaturen.de/archivseq.php?id=3924
http://www.stuttmann-karikaturen.de/archivseq.php?id=3922
http://www.stuttmann-karikaturen.de/archivseq.php?id=3923


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Der grüne Außenminister ist für genauso ein Schaumschläger
> wie Karl Kopierer.



Ja, der zwar auch, ich meinte aber den derzeitigen und für mich schon immer megamäßig miesen Typen namens "Tritt ihn". Der sollte sich vielleicht besser mal selbst wohin treten. :evil:


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, der zwar auch, ich meinte aber den derzeitigen und für mich schon immer megamäßig miesen Typen namens "Tritt ihn". Der sollte sich vielleicht besser mal selbst wohin treten. :evil:



Hab ich nicht gestern gehört, dass Deutschland von zwei Mädls regiert wird?
Und der Titt ihn, der ist ja nur traurig, daweil ihn keiner leiden mag.


bike


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

von mir dann mal für Euch einen Link zum Nachdenken :

http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=8440

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> miesen Typen namens "Tritt ihn". Der sollte sich vielleicht besser mal selbst wohin treten.



Das ist wohl der größte Blindgänger, der in der Politik tätig ist. Aber wenn der sich selbst in den Ar... tritt, dann trifft er Gesicht und Gehirn gleichzeitig. 

http://www.konservativ.de/radikal/trittin.htm

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von mir dann mal für Euch einen Link zum Nachdenken :
> 
> ...


leider kann man an einem so harmlosen Beispiel ablesen, was unsere Demokratie wert ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, der zwar auch, ich meinte aber den derzeitigen und für mich schon immer megamäßig miesen Typen namens "Tritt ihn". Der sollte sich vielleicht besser mal selbst wohin treten. :evil:



Mensch Ralle, 
Du als "im Moment Berliner" sitzt doch an der Quelle. 

Organisier' doch ein Forumtreffen in Berlin, dann treten wir alle 
gemeinsam – und nicht nur den Trittihn. 

Und als Gastredner nehmen wir den zu Guttenborg:

"Mein neues Leben ohne Doktortitel"


----------



## argv_user (25 Februar 2011)

Das Sommerloch gibt es, und nun auch eines im Winter. 

Wer hat die Ära FJS miterlebt?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Wer hat die Ära FJS miterlebt?



Klar. Seine Worte (sinngemäß):

_"Irren ist menschlich, aber immer irren ist sozialdemokratisch".

"Wenn die Sonne lacht hat es die CDUCSU gemacht
gibt es Regen, Eis und Schnee, war's bestimmt die SPD"


_


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Februar 2011)

oder: "Wir sind da ganz meiner Meinung"


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2011)

Was mir persönlich ja fast noch mehr Sorgen macht, als die quasi abgeschriebene Dissertation (was persönlich ja noch irgendwie nachzuvollziehen ist) ist ja,
das das bis vor wenigen Wochen:
a) Keiner gemerkt hat, oder vielmehr wahrscheinlich, haben will
b) Es auch die Professoren die das kontrollieren nicht gemerkt haben

Jetzt mal ehrlich:
Hat das eigentlich auch rechtliche Konsequenzen für die die letztlich dafür verantwortlich sind,
das Guttenberg den Titel überhaupt erhalten hat?
Und muss man dann nicht auf jedenfall die Eignung gewisser Leute in Bayreuth,
Dr-Arbeiten dieser Art überhaupt bewerten zu können in Zweifel ziehen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich ja fast noch mehr Sorgen macht, als die quasi abgeschriebene Dissertation (was persönlich ja noch irgendwie nachzuvollziehen ist) ist ja,
> das das bis vor wenigen Wochen:
> a) Keiner gemerkt hat, oder vielmehr wahrscheinlich, haben will
> b) Es auch die Professoren die das kontrollieren nicht gemerkt haben
> ...


 
ich könnte mir auf jedem fall vorstellen, das da jetzt einige Leute in Erklährungsnot kommen.
Ich bin auch gerade an überlegen, ob ich mir eine Doktorarbeit zusammen kopiere
und einreiche. So ein Titel macht sich doch bestimmt nicht schlecht auf der Visitenkarte.


----------



## Verpolt (25 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich könnte mir auf jedem fall vorstellen, das da jetzt einige Leute in Erklährungsnot kommen.
> Ich bin auch gerade an überlegen, ob ich mir eine Doktorarbeit zusammen kopiere
> und einreiche. So ein Titel macht sich doch bestimmt nicht schlecht auf der Visitenkarte.



Wieso nicht gleich was höheres anstreben? 

Professor Dr. Ing.  (Professor Dr-ing-end)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich könnte mir auf jedem fall vorstellen, das da jetzt einige Leute in Erklährungsnot kommen.
> Ich bin auch gerade an überlegen, ob ich mir eine Doktorarbeit zusammen kopiere
> und einreiche. So ein Titel macht sich doch bestimmt nicht schlecht auf der Visitenkarte.



Warum soviel Arbeit machen? Nimm doch gleich das "Original" und reiche das ein


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Warum soviel Arbeit machen? Nimm doch gleich das "Original" und reiche das ein



Und was ist mit einem Dr. hc. ???
Da mußt du nur "nette" Freunde 
in einen UNI haben.

Frank


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (26 Februar 2011)

Ein Maßstab an dem sich der Hr. Verteidigungsminister messen lassen muß findet sich doch tatsächlich in seinem eigenen Ministerium. 
Als Dienstherr der Ihm unterstellten Hochschulen der Bundeswehr sollte der Herr zu Gutenberg sich dieses einmal zu eigen machen (aber ohne Copy and Paste und sondern per "CtB - Copy to Brain"):

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2011/02/25/zuverlassigkeit-integritat-treuebereitschaft/


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2011)

Die Bundeswehr setzt jetzt Aufklärungs-ohnen ein.... Das Dr musste getrichen werden.



Wer den Schaden hat...........


----------



## mariob (26 Februar 2011)

*Mal ein wenig Öl ins Feuer:*

Hallo,
ich hoffe mal, es ist noch nicht bekannt:
http://www.weissgarnix.de/2011/02/26/lepsius-guttenberg-ein-fall-fur-den-psychiater/
Starker Tobak. Aber gut. Und ein wenig Flucht nach vorn.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Strömling (26 Februar 2011)

Ach nun hat er auch noch die Universität betrogen 

Und das der  Doktorvater danach...



> Am 11. Juli 2007 wurde er vom bayerischen Ministerpräsidenten Edmund Stoiber mit dem Bayerischen Verdienstorden ausgezeichnet.


ist natürlich auch reiner Zufall.

Quelle
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_H%C3%A4berle


----------



## Question_mark (26 Februar 2011)

*Unn wat nu ???*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt ein Kerl daher, der ist intelligent (schein zumindest so), gebildet, halbwegs passabel aussehend, hat auch noch eine hübsche intelligente Frau, au weia, ist adelig und Geld muss er nicht unbedingt in der Politik scheffeln. Der kommt also und hat Erfolg.



Ja, das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Schein und Wirklichkeit. Politiker sind eigentlich nur zu schlechten Schauspielern mit ungewöhnlich guten rhetorischen Eigenschaften verkommen.

Und in diesem Fred habe ich eine ganze Menge Kritiken an mir persönlich einstecken müssen. 

Nach einiger Zeit und mehr als 7.000 Klicks auf diesen Fred kann ich nur Albert Einstein zitieren :

"Um ein vollwertiges Mitglied einer Schafherde zu sein, muss man in erster Linie Schaf sein."

Also dann gute Nacht meine lieben Schäflein, schlaft schön weiter ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich aber lieber der Schäferhund


----------



## Question_mark (27 Februar 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich aber lieber der Schäferhund



Sag mal Helmut, willst Du wirklich einen Döner fressen ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja bei Essen bin ich ziemlich offen, außer wenn ich ins Gras beißen soll,
hört es bei mir auf.  Da ich auf dem Land lebe, weiß ich das Schafe nur Gras
fressen


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2011)

gott... schlagt mich, aber dass kann ich nicht alles lesen... 
seid ihr noch beim ursprünglichen thema? hier mal mein senf dazu...

also mir wurde der mann dadurch nur noch sympathischer als vorher!
macht ihn irgendwie menschlicher... 
für mich war es zu meiner schulzeit auch gängige praxis irgendwelche referate zu "recylen" - interessant dabei war dass ich für das was meine nachbarin eine "1" bekommen hat, ich nur noch ne "2" bekam... 

ich habe mir grad "startrek" angesehen
nachdem film musste ich das thema hier mal anschauen weil ich gewissen paralellen zwischen der figur "james t. kirk" und gutenberg erkennen konnte...
kirk wurde in dem film auch nur kapitän der enterprise weil er eine computersimulation manipuliert hat.



> James T. Kirk wächst zu einem rebellischen jungen Mann heran. Anlässlich einer von ihm verursachten Schlägerei mit Sternenflottenkadetten trifft er auf Captain Christopher Pike, der ihn motiviert, dem heldenhaften Vorbild seines Vaters zu folgen und der Flotte beizutreten. An der Sternenflottenakademie freundet er sich mit dem knurrigen, aber herzlichen Arzt Dr. Leonard McCoy an. Seine Versuche, die attraktive Linguistin Uhura zu erobern, bleiben erfolglos.
> Auch ein junger Spock hat seinen Weg zur Akademie gefunden, nachdem er wegen seiner menschlichen Abstammung auf Vulkan viel Verachtung hatte erfahren müssen. *Er und Kirk geraten aneinander, als Kirk den von Spock programmierten Kobayashi-Maru-Test manipuliert, der die Kadetten mit der unvermeidbaren Vernichtung des eigenen Schiffs konfrontieren soll, um ihn als Erster überhaupt bestehen zu können*. Während der offiziellen Anhörung Kirks trifft ein Notruf von Vulkan ein, doch Kirk darf sich wegen der Manipulationsvorwürfe nicht am Einsatz beteiligen. Sein Freund „Pille“ McCoy schmuggelt ihn daraufhin als seinen Patienten an Bord des neuen Raumschiffs _Enterprise_.


 

also ich halt sehr viel von diesem gutenberg!
allein für diese pose sollte er meiner meinung nach schon kanzler werden:





ROFLMAOROFLMAO


...und überhaupt war kirk mit abstand der coolere captain der enterprise als dieses diplomatenweichei picard...


----------



## Question_mark (27 Februar 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich auf dem Land lebe, weiß ich das Schafe nur Gras
> fressen



Ich habe bei den Schafen eher an die Herstellung der Dönerspieße gedacht.
Du weisst doch, wie die hergestellt werden ...

Einfach eine Handgranate in den Schafstall werfen    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2011)

Nun ist ja die Sache geklärt und der deutsche Normalbürger kann sich getrost äußern und ärgern. Und ich ärgere mich tatsächlich, denn in gewisser Weise fühle ich mich schon hintergangen. Entweder hat KT richtig beschissen und abgekupfert oder er hat jemanden anderen seine Arbeit schreiben lassen, also gar nicht gewußt, dass der Andere abgeschrieben hat und dann hat er ja noch mehr beschissen. Von mir aus kann er ja Minister bleiben, leider hat er mich ein Mal mehr in die Wirklichkeit zurückgeholt und mir gezeigt "Vertraue niemandem, glaube keinem!" 

Hier noch einmal mein Lieblings-Kolumnist:

Tagesspiegel

Da wirds mir dann sogar Angst und Bange!



> Viele krumme Dinger
> 
> Bei politischen Fragen hilft oft ein Blick zurück, auf die Geschichte. Zuerst dachte ich, dass der Minister Guttenberg sich, ganz altmodisch gesagt, ehrlos verhält. Dies wiegt deshalb schwer, weil „Ehre“ und „Anstand“ zentrale Aspekte in Guttenbergs Selbstdarstellung waren, es sind auch Pfeiler des konservativen Weltbildes. Ein Konservativer ohne Ehre und Anstand – das ist so paradox wie ein Linker ohne Mitgefühl und Gewissen. Bei einem rechtzeitigen Rücktritt wäre Guttenberg in die Liga der Bischöfin Käßmann aufgestiegen, dachte ich, in spätestens zehn Jahren wäre er Bundeskanzler gewesen. Jetzt aber spielt er in der Liga von Franz Josef Strauß.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2011)

Ich schieb mal die Einschätzung des Nachfolgers von KT's Doktorvater nach.

YouToube

Hier der Artikel:

Spiegel Online

Ich denke mal, langsam wird es dann doch eng, wenn die eigenen Fachkollegen ihm nicht glauben können.


----------



## zotos (27 Februar 2011)

Interessant ist die Argumentation für bzw. gegen ein Rücktritt.

Er muss zurücktreten weil er gelogen/geschummelt hat. Hallo das ist eine Grundvoraussetzung für Politiker. Wahlversprechen sind anders gar nicht zu machen.

Zurücktreten kann er aber auch nicht weil die Umfragewerte soooo.... gut sind. Ich bin zwar für mehr direkte Demokratie, aber dass erinnert doch eher an eine Castingshow oder  Bog Brother. Sollte man vielleicht eine teuere Hotline schalten und wer den KTG behalten will soll da anrufen. So könnte man die Staatskasse auch stützen.


----------



## MSB (27 Februar 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Sollte man vielleicht eine teuere Hotline schalten und wer den KTG behalten will soll da anrufen. So könnte man die Staatskasse auch stützen.



Wie bei so vielen, waren da die Privatmedien (Bildzeitung, NTV ...) mal wieder viel schneller als der Staat.
Man kann jetzt natürlich streiten ob 0,49€ / Anruf teuer sind, aber Sender ala Neun Live leben scheinbar ganz gut davon ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (27 Februar 2011)

http://www.zeitgeist-online.de/exkl...alysen/230-das-guttenberg-dossier-teil-1.html

http://www.zeitgeist-online.de/exkl...alysen/632-das-guttenberg-dossier-teil-2.html

http://www.heise.de/tp/foren/S-Titelverwendung-seit-2006/forum-194968/msg-19886885/read/

.


----------



## Tommi (27 Februar 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Interessant ist die Argumentation für bzw. gegen ein Rücktritt.
> 
> Er muss zurücktreten weil er gelogen/geschummelt hat. Hallo das ist eine Grundvoraussetzung für Politiker. Wahlversprechen sind anders gar nicht zu machen.
> 
> Zurücktreten kann er aber auch nicht weil die Umfragewerte soooo.... gut sind. Ich bin zwar für mehr direkte Demokratie, aber dass erinnert doch eher an eine Castingshow oder Bog Brother. Sollte man vielleicht eine teuere Hotline schalten und wer den KTG behalten will soll da anrufen. So könnte man die Staatskasse auch stützen.


 
Hallo zotos (unbekannterweise),

das war eben Dein 4000ster Beitrag... :sm24:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Februar 2011)

DAS finde ich auch spitze.... hab ich schon gewundert warum die Bildzeitung so Guttenberg-Freundlich ist. Was wohl noch alles rauskommt 



> Dass die "Bild" ein sehr, sehr großes Herz für Verteidigungsminister Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg hat, ist bekannt. Täglich versucht das Boulevardblatt, die Plagiatsaffäre herunterzuspielen und seinem Schützling Rückendeckung zu geben. Es ist trotzdem natürlich nur Zufall, dass ein Verwandter des Verteidigungsministers in der Redaktionsleitung sitzt. Ausweislich des Impressums ist Karl Ludwig von Guttenberg stellvertretender Chef vom Dienst. Auf Nachfrage von _stern.de_, ob er auch in die aktuelle Berichterstattung über "KT" eingebunden gewesen sei, schreibt "KL" in einer Mail: "Selbstverständlich." Die Frage, wie sich journalistische Unabhängigkeit in Familienangelegenheiten wahren lasse, beantwortet "KL" zunächst ironisch, dann barsch: "Sie glauben doch nicht ernsthaft, aus einer Verwandtschaft redaktionelle Beeinflussung ableiten zu können? Falls doch, ist dies ein sehr dünner Strohhalm, an dem Sie sich in der Guttenberg-Debatte festhalten wollen. Lassen Sie es doch einfach sein." Dieser Ton kommt einem bekannt vor: Auch der von der Plagiatsaffäre gebeutelte KT empfahl immer wieder, sich doch um Wichtigeres zu kümmern. Gebracht hat's ihm nichts.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Februar 2011)

> DAS finde ich auch spitze.... hab ich schon gewundert warum die Bildzeitung so Guttenberg-Freundlich ist.



wird hier übrigens auch noch ausgiebig diskutiert, wohl auch mit der Verwandtschaft bei Bild:

http://kulturpro.wordpress.com/2011/02/27/die-guttenberg-springer-verbindung/

Ach ja: warum die so Guttenberg-Freundlich sind? Böse Zungen behaupten es sei wegen dem großen Werbe-Auftrag für die Bundeswehr, den im Moment exklusiv der Springerverlag hat:
http://www.taz.de/1/politik/deutschland/artikel/1/ein-bild-von-einem-mann/

http://www.ftd.de/politik/internati...nt-werbekampagne-bei-bild/60016285.html?v=1.1


----------



## bike (1 März 2011)

Jetzt ist wohl vorbei mit der Guttenbergerei.
(Wenn n-tv und Bild recht haben)

bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2011)

so jetzt tritt er zurück
http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Guttenberg-will-zuruecktreten-article2729101.html


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2011)

@Metronaut via Twitter schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Spannung wird erwartet, wessen Rücktrittserklärung #Guttenberg um 11:15 Uhr kopieren wird



.-.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## Markus (3 März 2011)

vielleicht kanns mir nochmal jemand erklären, ich denk immer noch dass mir irgendwas entgangen ist... ich kann verstehen dass er zurückgetreten ist, bei den prügel die er bekommen hat würde ich zum rest vom parlament auch relativ schnell sagen "fickt euch und machts gut ihr trottel"

aber warum hat er denn jetzt die ganzen prügel bekommen?
war da irgendwas dass mir entgangen ist, oder war es wirklich nur diese bedeutungslose doktorarbeit?

ich begreif das einfach nicht - helft mir!


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> , oder war es wirklich nur diese bedeutungslose doktorarbeit?
> ich begreif das einfach nicht - helft mir!



NUR die "bedeutungslose" Doktorarbeit? - Du bist gut - jedes Kind wird 
bestraft, wenn es Songs illegal aus dem Netz lädt (siehe auch Statement
von Frau Merkel aus dem Jahre 2008 - hat sie wohl vergessen )

Es sind nicht nur ein paar Fussnoten verrutscht, sondern es wurde in großenm
Stil nahezu 1:1 kopiert. Selbst die Einleitung einspicht wörtlich einen Artikel
aus der FAZ. Da ich KT nicht als so doof einschätze bleibt fast nur ein doofer
Ghostwriter übrig, der das geschrieben hat. Leider wurde zu Anfang die breite
Öffentlichkeit von der BILD-Zeitung dermaßen eingelullt 

Aber wenn hunderte Professoren und Doktoranden eine Petition unterschreiben,
dann hat es gewaltig im Kessel gebrodelt. 

Jeder der mal eine Diplomarbeit geschieben hat - und die ist ein Witz gegen
die Qualen einer Doktorarbeit - der hat für das Copy und Paste absolut kein
verständnis.

Ich finde es auch schade um KT - aber bei der mit Blendgranaten durchzogenen
Vita - war der Symphatiebonus dann irgendwann aufgebraucht.

Frank


----------



## Verpolt (3 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ...war da irgendwas dass mir entgangen ist, oder war es wirklich nur diese bedeutungslose doktorarbeit?
> 
> ich begreif das einfach nicht - helft mir!





> Plagiats-Affäre
> 20.000 Doktoranden gegen Guttenberg
> 28. Februar 2011 09.20 Uhr, dapd/dpa/B.Z.
> Doktoranden machten ihrem Ärger in einem offenen Brief Luft.



Ob die das auch als bedeutungslose Doktorarbeit sehen?

PS: Ich fand den KTzG soweit in Ordnung (politisch). 20 x besser als der ehemalige Zweirad-Schnarcher mit Magenta Einfluß.


----------



## argv_user (3 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> vielleicht kanns mir nochmal jemand erklären, ich denk immer noch dass mir irgendwas entgangen ist... ich kann verstehen dass er zurückgetreten ist, bei den prügel die er bekommen hat würde ich zum rest vom parlament auch relativ schnell sagen "fickt euch und machts gut ihr trottel"
> 
> aber warum hat er denn jetzt die ganzen prügel bekommen?
> war da irgendwas dass mir entgangen ist, oder war es wirklich nur diese bedeutungslose doktorarbeit?
> ...



Eigentlich braucht man ja nur beim gemütlichen Beisammensein einem
Entscheidungsträger einer Zeitung mitzuteilen für wen man ihn wirklich hält.
Der Rest kommt dann ohne weiteres Zutun.

Vermute ich mal.


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2011)

@Markus

Mir stellt sich das so dar:

1. Er hat eine Doktorarbeit geschrieben.
2. Er hat eine Unmenge Zitate nicht als solche gekennzeichnet.
3. Mit der Doktorarbeit gibt man eine eidesstattliche Erklärung ab, die besagt, dass alles, was nicht zitiert ist selbst erarbeitet wurde.

Nun mal ein wenig, was alles so nebenbei noch heraus gekommen ist:

1. KT war kein sooo guter Student. Um eine Doktorarbeit zu schreiben, muß man bestimmte Mindestleistungen im Studium haben. Damit er doch schreiben durfte, mußte sein Professor eine Ausmahmegenehmigung erteilen, seine Gutachter mußten zustimmen. Und nun, der Prof. ist extrem CSU-nah, die Gutachter gute Kumpel und KT überweist regelmäßig viel Geld an die Uni.

Na gut,

aber "summa cum laude" für seine Doktorarbeit, das ist dann die Bestnote, die gibt es wahrlich nicht geschenkt. Oder doch ? ....

Deswegen sind die Doktoren, Professoren und Wissenschaftler alle so sauer.

2. Nun hat KT gesagt, das ist unwissentlich passiert. 
OK, wenn ich so viele Zitate nicht kennzeichne, dann hab ich:

a) keine Ahnung was ich da tue.
b) ich weiß was ich tue und mach es trotzdem
c) ich habe eine Ghostwriter, der mir die Arbeit schreibt und weiß daher nicht, wo der was geklaut hat.

Im Prinzip ist das, was KT getan hat nichts anderes, als Musik oder Filme zu kopieren. Eher noch en wenig schlimmer wegen der eidesstattlichen Erklärung.

Ist das ein Kavaliersdelikt? 

Na ja, wenn ein Minister so Sachen dreht, dann geht das schon zu weit. Von Politikern sind wir vieles gewohnt, mal sehen, ob nun noch andere Doktorarbeiten ausgegraben werden, ich wette, der halbe Bundestag macht sich gerade in die Hosen.

Ich war und bin ja für das Prinzip "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten"!
Aber nun liegen die Beweise auf dem Tisch und ich fühle mich von KT durchaus belogen.

PS: Ach so, das Vermögen von KT stammt aus der Privatisierung der Röhn-Kliniken. Ich finde auch das durchaus beachtenswert. Da privatisiert jemand Staatseigentum und macht mal so nebenbei damit über 200 Mill. Mann o Mann, da tun sich wirklich Abgründe auf, auch, wenn alles legal gewesen sein soll.


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2011)

@markus
zum einen ja, die dr.arbeit, die zu zu 76,34% (im bezug auf die gesamtanzahl der seiten, der anteil an seiten auf denen plagiate gefunden wurden) zusammkopiert war.
zum anderen, so meine meinung, wird ihm diese strukturlose idee einer bw-reform über den kopf gewachsen sein (keine finanzierungspläne, teurer als erwartet, schlecht vorbereitet ... etc.)
ich würde den ersten grund als rückzugsmöglichkeit wählen um mich dem zweiten problem nicht auch noch stellen zu müssen... und dabei natürlich, so wie ktg die möglichkeit nutzen, den hauptanteil an schuld bei den bösen bösen medien und dem bösen bösen internet zu suchen, schließlich ist erst dadurch der umfang der hochstapelei heraus gekommen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> NUR die "bedeutungslose" Doktorarbeit? - Du bist gut - jedes Kind wird
> bestraft, wenn es Songs illegal aus dem Netz lädt (siehe auch Statement
> von Frau Merkel aus dem Jahre 2008 - hat sie wohl vergessen )
> 
> ...


 
genauso ist es, läd eine 14jährige Musik runter, kann die Strafe schnell in
die Tausende gehen. Betrügt einer beim erlangen eines Dr. Titels ist das alles
ganz harmlos. Richtig so das die von der Straße mal richtig Druck gemacht
haben.

In einen Punkt kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen Frank, der Typ ist so blöd,
endweder gibt mann so eine Arbeit nicht ab oder mann haut nicht so auf
die Paucke und wundert sich das mal jemand genauer hinschaut.
Währe er als kleiner Abgeordneter irgendwo in der Bayrischen Provinz ge-
blieben, hätte doch nimand bemerkt das es nur ein Schaumschläger ist.


----------



## thomass5 (3 März 2011)

Er wird es mit PP bei 0:58 halten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRL5Z1k60tg
Erst mal Gras drüber wachsen lassen und dann wieder auftauchen

Thomas


----------



## Markus (3 März 2011)

mich kratzt dass mit der arbeit zwr nicht im geringsten, ich hätte es vermutlich gleich gemacht da ich in so etwas eine nutzloses schickane sehe die mich auf dem weg ins ziel nur unnötig aufhält...

unabhängig davon - was für einen einfluss hatte das auf seine arbeit as minister?

meiner meinugn nach fehlt in dem zusammenhang jegliche objektivität, einen reine schlammschlcht und den meiner meinung nach einzig brauchbaren kanzlerkandidaten der letzten jahre zu entsorgen...

mir hat dieser mann wieder etwas vertrauen in die politik zurückgebracht. der ist wieder weg, und die ganzen versager die in der freien wirtschaft keine 2 tage überleben würden regieren munter weiter...

...naja da mein vertrauen jetzt wieder erschüttert ist, kann ich ihn vielleicht irgendwann für meine organisation gewinnen - wir werden gute leute brauchen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

mich würde mal intressieren, was hat der Typ gutes in seiner Laufbahn, als
Minister bewirkt. Was schlecht war kann man zur zeit in jeder Zeitung lesen,
gibt es da irgend etwas positives zu berichten?
Mit Positives meine ich nicht die angefangen und nicht zuende gebrachten sachen.


----------



## Werner29 (3 März 2011)

@markus
das kapier ich nicht. Der Mann hat gelogen und betrogen und das flösst dir Vertrauen ein? Ich habe den auch für fähig gehalten, aber vermutlich haben wir uns einfach in dem Kerl getäuscht.
Im Nachhinein muss man auch die Kundusaffäre in einem anderen Licht sehen. Herr Guttenberg hat sich verzockt und zwei Mitarbeiter werden dafür entlassen, weil sie ihn angeblich nicht informiert haben. Diese bestreiten das. Wer glaubt denn heute noch der Version von Guttenberg?


----------



## Verpolt (3 März 2011)

"Darf ich nochmal ran?"

"Hatte eigentlich nur Flugaffären..."


----------



## Markus (3 März 2011)

Werner29 schrieb:


> @markus
> das kapier ich nicht. Der Mann hat gelogen und betrogen und das flösst dir Vertrauen ein? Ich habe den auch für fähig gehalten, aber vermutlich haben wir uns einfach in dem Kerl getäuscht.
> Im Nachhinein muss man auch die Kundusaffäre in einem anderen Licht sehen. Herr Guttenberg hat sich verzockt und zwei Mitarbeiter werden dafür entlassen, weil sie ihn angeblich nicht informiert haben. Diese bestreiten das. Wer glaubt denn heute noch der Version von Guttenberg?


 

ich weiß nicht... sagt einfach mein gefühl das der brauchbar gewesen wäre. naja das mit dieser doktorarbeit werde ich wohl nie begreifen, aber ich begreife vieles nicht...


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2011)

Werner29 schrieb:


> @markus
> das kapier ich nicht. Der Mann hat gelogen und betrogen und das flösst dir Vertrauen ein? Ich habe den auch für fähig gehalten, aber vermutlich haben wir uns einfach in dem Kerl getäuscht.
> Im Nachhinein muss man auch die Kundusaffäre in einem anderen Licht sehen. Herr Guttenberg hat sich verzockt und zwei Mitarbeiter werden dafür entlassen, weil sie ihn angeblich nicht informiert
> haben. Diese bestreiten das. Wer glaubt denn heute noch der Version von Guttenberg?



Daher habe ich besondere Achtung vor Politikern aus einfachen
Verhältnissen. Denn wer es ohne Lobby schafft und auch seine
Existenz dran hängt, der kann nicht ständig dermaßen auf den
Pudding hauen.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> "Darf ich nochmal ran?"



...nene, der redet so langsam, solange kann ich nicht warten 

Frank


----------



## Verpolt (3 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...nene, der redet so langsam, solange kann ich nicht warten
> 
> Frank



Joaaaaa......... Pause...........Kaffe trinken.........,


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> mich kratzt dass mit der arbeit zwr nicht im geringsten, ich hätte es vermutlich gleich gemacht da ich in so etwas eine nutzloses schickane sehe die mich auf dem weg ins ziel nur unnötig aufhält...
> 
> unabhängig davon - was für einen einfluss hatte das auf seine arbeit as minister?
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde das ist ein gutes Beispiel was junge Leute heute von Politikern erwarten. NIX.... ausser gut aussehen und gut labern können. 

Mir war der Herr vuz Guttenberg von Anfang an zu schmierig. Dem ging es nur um Macht und Glanz. Gekonnt hat der nix und gemacht hat er auch nix. Bald werden wir erfahren das die von ihm angestossene Reform der Bundeswehr auch ein Flopp war. 

Der soll mal schön in der bayerischen Provinz den Bürgermeister spielen und die Finger von den grossen Rädern lassen.


----------



## argv_user (3 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist ein gutes Beispiel was junge Leute heute von Politikern erwarten. NIX.... ausser gut aussehen und gut labern können.



Das ist genau das Gegenargument:
Es hätte eine Chance bestanden, dass mehr junge Leute zur Wahl gehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Gegenargument:
> Es hätte eine Chance bestanden, dass mehr junge Leute zur Wahl gehen.


 
das ist ja zur Zeit unser Problemm in Deutschland, das wir uns nur von 
Äußerlichkeiten blenden lassen. Vlt. sollten wir es wie die Amis machen
und mehr Schauspieler in die Politik holen.
Da zählt dann nicht welcher Dr. Titel ist vorhanden, sondern wieviel
Besucher waren im letzten Aktionfilm des Kanidaten oder je nach Down-
loadrate steigt das Politische Amt, bis hin zum Kanzler.


----------



## MSB (3 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das ist ja zur Zeit unser Problemm in Deutschland, das wir uns nur von
> Äußerlichkeiten blenden lassen.



Ist ja toll, diese Erkenntnis, nur wie man das praktisch ändern sollte ist doch "die" Frage.

Jeder Politiker, der vielleicht fernab jeglicher Optik was taugt, macht den Job im Regelfall nicht lange,
dann wird er über das Wahl-Instrument Listenplatz Umweltfreundlich entsorgt.
Spätestens durch Einführung von Begrifflichkeiten wie Fraktionszwang etc. ist die Demokratie in ihrer momentanen Form zur absoluten Farce verkommen,
so sitzen nun also >600 Leute in einem Gremium namens Bundestag, um ihr dasein darin zu fristen, nach der Pfeife der Parteispitze zu tanzen.

Insofern kann man sich in einer Demokratie wie der unseren bestenfalls fürs kleinere Übel entscheiden,
was im Enteffekt also heißt, das man sich gar nicht entscheiden kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Insofern kann man sich in einer Demokratie wie der unseren bestenfalls fürs kleinere Übel entscheiden,
> was im Enteffekt also heißt, das man sich gar nicht entscheiden kann.



http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,748782,00.html

ZITAT:
"Merkel hat ihr Amt von Anfang an nach der guten alten spinozistischen  Lehre geführt, dass jede Bestimmtheit eine Verneinung ist, jede  Eigenschaft die Abwesenheit einer anderen Eigenschaft bedeutet. Und es  darum am besten ist, keine Eigenschaft zu haben und unbestimmt zu  bleiben. Es gab bislang keinen einigermaßen wichtigen deutschen  Politiker, bei dem der Erhalt der Macht wirklich und im Ernst der  einzige Seinszweck war. Strauß, Kohl, Brandt, Schmidt, Schröder,  Fischer: Die hatten alle irgendwelche Projekte, Visionen, Hoffnungen.  Sie erstrebten irgendetwas, oder sie bekämpften irgendetwas. Angela  Merkel - ist. Mehr nicht."
ZITAT-ENDE.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Jeder Politiker, der vielleicht fernab jeglicher Optik was taugt, macht den Job im Regelfall nicht lange,


 
meinst du also so






Manuel, dem möchte ich aber vehement wiedersprechen, selbst in diesen
Dress finde ich keine gefallen dran und die hat sich länger gehalten wie der
ex Dr.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das ist ja zur Zeit unser Problemm in Deutschland, das wir uns nur von
> Äußerlichkeiten blenden lassen. ...



So ist es wohl. Das ganze Titel-Gehabe habe ich noch nie verstanden.

Der Aufschrei kam ja bezeichnender Weise von den Hochschulen und
Doktoranden - die haben jetzt Angst, dass ihre Titel an Wert verlieren.

Wenn künftig mehr das "Können" im Fordergrund stehen würde, fände 
ich das wirklich gut.


----------



## Markus (3 März 2011)

nur noch für meine persönliche statistik - ihr seid alle gegen guttenberg?

wenn ich die restlichen beiträge richtig verstanden habe stehe ich mit der ansicht "pro guttenberg" ganz alleine da.
ich kommen damit schon zurecht, aber entgegen sonstiger streitigkeiten wo ja immer noch der eine oder andere ein ähnliche meinung wie ich vertritt stehe ich hier scheinbar ganz alleine da... das ist selstsam, in dem fall wird es noch schwieriger, ich muss dann theoretisch eingestehen dass ihr vermutlich recht habt, dennoch kann ich das nicht - es geht mir einfach nicht runter...

wenn ich allerdings hier in meinem bekanntenkreis schaue, dann sind die zu 90% meiner meinung. sind eigentlich alles gebildete und großteils politisch sehr interessierte leute... soll jetzt nicht arrogant klingen, aber denke schon die liga obere mittelschicht.

und hier im forum wo viele solche leute aus den unterschiedlichsten regionen sind, hier ist man quasi geschlossen gegen guttenberg - "faszinierend" würde spock vermutlich dazu sagen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> nur noch für meine persönliche statistik - ihr seid alle gegen guttenberg?
> 
> wenn ich die restlichen beiträge richtig verstanden habe stehe ich mit der ansicht "pro guttenberg" ganz alleine da.
> ich kommen damit schon zurecht, aber entgegen sonstiger streitigkeiten wo ja immer noch der eine oder andere ein ähnliche meinung wie ich vertritt stehe ich hier scheinbar ganz alleine da... das ist selstsam, in dem fall wird es noch schwieriger, ich muss dann theoretisch eingestehen dass ihr vermutlich recht habt, dennoch kann ich das nicht - es geht mir einfach nicht runter...
> ...


 
Danke das du uns als Unterschicht siehst.


----------



## Markus (3 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Danke das du uns als Unterschicht siehst.


 
ich kommentiere das jetzt nur wiel du es bist...

1. habe ich das nicht geschrieben!
2. sehe ich das keinesfalls so - im gegenteil
3. solltest du mit einem derartigen talent einem das wort im mund zu verdrehen ggf. auch in die politik gehen!


----------



## MSB (3 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Manuel, dem möchte ich aber vehement wiedersprechen, selbst in diesen
> Dress finde ich keine gefallen dran und die hat sich länger gehalten wie der
> ex Dr.



Wobei das genau Teil des Problems ist.

Bis zu jenem Zeitpunkt als obiges Bild entstanden ist, hat es keine alte Sau (möchte man meinen) interessiert,
was unsere Bundeskanzlerin gemacht oder wohl eher nicht gemacht hatte.

Dann kam es bei diesem Opernball in Oslo ... zu jenem Bild, und eine ganze Republik is not amused über die T....n unserer Kanzlerin.

Also solange wir keine anderen Probleme haben, geht es uns in einem Maß gut, wie man es kaum für möglich halten würde.

Zu Guttenberg:
Ich finde den Typen zwar auch recht schmierig, aber das er wg. seines Dr. oder nicht Dr. Titel die Segel streichen muss, ist geradezu lächerlich.
Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, das ich keine Ahnung habe, was es heißt eine Dr.-Arbeit zu schreiben,
aber wenn es in Deutschland möglich ist mit einem quasi wahlfreien zusammenkopieren von Texten,
den Dr-Titel mit Bestnote zu erhalten, dann muss man eher am System zweifeln, denn an irgend einer Person,
die zufällig ein paar Jahre später dann Verteidigungsminister war.
Letzten Endes war das Aufkommen der Story ja absoluter Zufall.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> ..., aber das er wg. seines Dr. oder nicht Dr. Titel die Segel streichen muss, ist geradezu lächerlich.



Sorry, aber dann hast du leider, wie die meißten, die sich für den Verbleib stark gemacht haben, keine Ahnung. Aber das nehme ich dir nicht übel   



MSB schrieb:


> Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, das ich keine Ahnung habe, was es heißt eine Dr.-Arbeit zu schreiben,



Ebend! 

Frank


----------



## MSB (3 März 2011)

@IBFS
Da du ja von dir hiermit behauptest dich damit auszukennen ...

Wer entscheidet nun also wie, das jemand mit seinem Manuskript, was er im Regelfall über Jahre,
in Zusammenarbeit mit seinem Dr-Vater geschrieben, einen Dr-Titel:
a) erhält
b) wie wird sowas benotet/bewertet ...

Ich will die Leistung im Rahmen einer Dr-Arbeit ja niemanden in Abrede stellen,
aber wenn bei der Beurteilung selbst solch "gravierende Fehler" nicht aufkommen ... was sagt mir das dann als normaldenkenden Menschen?
Dann ist es lediglich eine Frage der Moral, oder auch wie gut derjenige seinen Dr-Vater in den allerwertesten gekrochen ist,
oder wie muss man sich das nun vorstellen?

Ich bin gerne bereit meine Meinung zu ändern, aber auf obige Punkte gabs weder von
Seiten der Medien noch von sonst irgendwen bisher öffentlich eine zufriedenstellende Antwort erhalten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (3 März 2011)

@MSB
Wie ich schon oben schrieb, habe ich vom Umfang und Betreuungsaufwand
meiner Diplomarbeit mal auf den Umfang einer Dr.-Arbeit abstrahiert.

Das ich bei den betreuenden Prof. da eine Mitschuld sehe, steht für mich
außer Frage. Aber die Prof's unterschreiben nicht zum Schluß du Ehrenerklärung
sondern der Doktorand. Daher liegt die Hauptschuld zweifelsfrei bei KT.

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 März 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> "Um ein vollwertiges Mitglied einer Schafherde zu sein, muss man in erster Linie Schaf sein."
> 
> Also dann gute Nacht meine lieben Schäflein, schlaft schön weiter ...






IBFS schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann hast du leider, wie die meißten, die sich für den Verbleib stark gemacht haben, keine Ahnung ...



Wer anderer Meinung ist, ist entweder ein Schaf oder hat keine Ahnung.

Schöne Diskussionskultur. :icon_evil:

Klar hat KTG Fehler gemacht. Aber ich verachte solche Vorverurteilungen. 
Und die werden auch nicht damit geheilt, dass sie sich später als zutreffend 
herausstellen.

Ich kann ja auch nicht dem Polizist erst eines die Fresse hauen und dann 
schauen, ob das Radargerät richtig aufgestellt und zugelassen ist.

Viele Leute (vor allem in der Politik) befassen sich viel mehr mit den
Schwachstellen der Gegner, als mit eigenen Leistungen zu glänzen.

Und für die Statistik: Ich bin für zu Guttenberg und der kommt auch wieder.

Selbst *Özdemir*, der uns Steuerzahler ja um echt Euros betrogen hat,
reißt heute das Maul weiter auf als vor seinem Rücktritt bzw. seiner
Nichtannahme des Bundestagsmandat.


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2011)

@Gerhard Bäurle
Du fängst ja zu zitieren an wie die Journaille 
Wenn du schon zitierst, dann bitte vollständig mit
allen Smileys und nicht so aus dem Zusammenhang
gerissen.

Frank


----------



## bike (4 März 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wer anderer Meinung ist, ist entweder ein Schaf oder hat keine Ahnung.
> 
> Schöne Diskussionskultur. :icon_evil:



Danke, du sprichst mir aus der Seele.




Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Selbst *Özdemir*, der uns Steuerzahler ja um echt Euros betrogen hat,
> reißt heute das Maul weiter auf als vor seinem Rücktritt bzw. seiner
> Nichtannahme des Bundestagsmandat.



Dies ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen bei denen schlicht und einfach beschissen wurde. Wie hieß die Dienstwagen (Tr)Ulla noch? 
Es ist immer leichter bei anderen Fehler zu suchen, als vor der eigenen Türe aufzuräumen.


bike


----------



## zotos (4 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Dies ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen bei denen schlicht und einfach beschissen wurde. Wie hieß die Dienstwagen (Tr)Ulla noch?
> Es ist immer leichter bei anderen Fehler zu suchen, als vor der eigenen Türe aufzuräumen.



Wobei die "Dienstwagenaffäre" für meine Begriffe noch unwichtiger war als die Doktorarbeit von Herrn zu Guttenberg.

Aber regt euch nicht auf. Der Guttenberg ist ja noch jung und kommt  sicher wieder zurück. Der Schwarzgeld Schäuble ist ja auch noch/wieder  in Amt und würden.

Auch in diesem Fall hat die derzeitige Kanzlerin Souverän reagiert:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaWE8K2nRVs 

Ich kann Markus ganz gut verstehen. Für jemanden der vor Titeln absolut  keinen Respekt hat und diese all zu oft nur als überflüssige Dekoration  wahrnimmt, ist die öffentliche Aufregung darüber echt nicht  nachzuvollziehen. Man sollte Herrn zu Guttenberg nach seinem Einsatz und  erreichten Reformen beurteilen. Den Krieg in Afghanistan hat er  "geerbt" und mehr verwaltet als gestaltet. Pleiten, Pech und Pannen  laste ich ihm da nicht sonderlich an. Die Bundeswehrreform und vor allem  die Umsetzung davon hätte mich interessiert. Da hagelte und hagelt es  ja Kritik von allen Seiten auch aus den eigenen Reihen. Ich denke 4L hat  in diesem Punkt absolut recht. Es war eine Flucht vor der  Verantwortung.


----------



## Dummy (4 März 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wer anderer Meinung ist, ist entweder ein Schaf oder hat keine Ahnung.
> 
> Schöne Diskussionskultur. :icon_evil:
> 
> ...


 

Ach so, der Herr Gutenberg hat also den Steuerzahler nicht  um Euro betrogen?

Er hat nur den akademischen Dienst des Bundestages benutzt, um seine Arbeit zu schreiben. Wer bezahlt den eigentlich?

Ich glaube vielen ist gar nicht bewusst, was sich dieser "Dr" erlaubt hat.
Aber es gibt wohl in D mittlerweile viele, die so etwas für clever halten......


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2011)

Also um es nochmal klar zu sagen, zu Anfang fand ich KT auch sehr gut.
Er war bei uns in der Firma (als ich dort gerade ein Projekt hatte) und
ich habe ihn Live erlebt (3 Meter entfernt). Seine Ausstrahlung war schon
bemerkenswert (vor allem gegenüber Herrn Tillich, der war auch mit).

Aber es gibt Sachen, die stellen für mich ein Vertrauensverlust dar.
Und eine EHRENERKLÄRUNG zu unterschreiben ist fast ein Meineid.
Das das dermaßen kleingeredet wird, kann ich nicht verstehen.

Auch ist mir ist eine ausgewogene Regierungstruppe (egal welche) 
die einfach ihre Arbeit macht, wichtiger, als wenn jemand, ggf. auch 
durch die Medien befeuert, allen anderen die Show stielt.  (siehe auch
ehem. Finanzminister von Österreich Karl-Heinz Grasser)

Frank


----------



## mariob (5 März 2011)

*Pro Guttenberg Demo....*

Hier:
http://www.weissgarnix.de/2011/03/05/wir-sind-hier-wir-sind-laut-weil-man-uns-den-gutti-klaut/


Gruß
Mario


----------



## zotos (5 März 2011)

Da können einem die armen Guttenbergfans echt Leid tun.
Die gehen auf eine Pro Guttenberg Demo und finden sich in einer Satire-Show wieder.






Quelle: SPON


----------



## Question_mark (5 März 2011)

*Der Brechreiz hält an*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Diskussionskultur.
> 
> Klar hat KTG Fehler gemacht. Aber ich verachte solche Vorverurteilungen.
> Und die werden auch nicht damit geheilt, dass sie sich später als zutreffend
> herausstellen.



Gerhard, Du beschwerst Dich über mangelnde Diskussionskultur und reisst selber Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang ..

Meine Vermutung hat sich als zutreffend herausgestellt. Ich habe das auch erst mal als Geplänkel unter den Parteien abgebucht. Und den Thread habe ich erst eröffnet, als bereits bei Guttenplagg mehr als 30% Plagiate festgestellt wurden. Und nein, ich bin kein Hellseher, aber wer unsere Politiker kennt, konnte da schon absehen wie das ausgeht. Da konnte nicht mal die Bild-Zeitung als Empfänger von Millionenschweren Anzeigen für die Bundeswehr dem Karlchen helfen :-D




			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Leute (vor allem in der Politik) befassen sich viel mehr mit den
> Schwachstellen der Gegner, als mit eigenen Leistungen zu glänzen.
> 
> Und für die Statistik: Ich bin für zu Guttenberg und der kommt auch wieder.



Unsere Politiker befassen sich nur sekundär mit der Demontage der Gegner. Aber solche dämliche Steilvorlagen wie von KTG sind natürlich leichtes Spiel, sozusagen ein Abfallprodukt, den Gegner wegen seiner eigenen Dämlichkeit und Korruptheit ohne viel Aufwand zu demontieren.

Im wesentlichen befassen sich unsere Politiker damit, Kniefälle vor der EU zu machen. Und den Ökofaschisten die Steigbügel zu halten, Umweltschutz ist ja so ein schönes Modewort, damit kann man dem größten Wahnsinn und Irrsinn rechtfertigen. Siehe E10 Sprit, eine Gemüsesuppe die kein Mensch braucht, der Umwelt durch Mehrverbrauch schadet. Ok, es gibt Gruppierungen, die Ihren Nutzen daraus ziehen, also die Mineralölindustrie, die Landwirtschaft und natürlich auch der Bundeshaushalt. Bezahlen tun wir diesen Irrsinn als Verbraucher bei den Lebensmitteln. Das kann man vielleicht noch akzeptieren, aber die Entwicklungsländer, in denen die Bevölkerung sowieso schon Hunger leidet, können die Verteuerung der Lebensmittelpreise nicht verkraften, da werden wieder Millionen Menschen hungern. Aber wir können ja bei Brot für die Welt spenden oder die Entwicklungshilfe aufstocken (sollte man sowieso tun). 
Aber eines ist ganz sicher : In meinen Tank kommen die Lebensmittel, die man der hungernden Weltbevölkerung stiehlt, auf keinen Fall :sb2:

In den Raffinerien sind die E10 Tanks bis zum Rand voll, weil keiner diese Pi..e in seinem Tank haben will. Das wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, die Ökofaschisten in Ihrer eigenen Plörre zu ersäufen.

Ich halte es daher eher mit Otto Waalkes :

Dip, Dip mit den Ökos in den E10 Sprit, clean ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (5 März 2011)

*Jetzt habe ich das verstanden*

Hallo,

Edit : gelöscht, den Beitrag fand ich selber etwas zu hart    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 März 2011)

DAS wars dann wohl erstmal von KTG. Das es sich bei seinem Wunschlied "Smoke on the water" wirklich um das meistkopierte Lied handelt wie es heute u.a. bei N-TV gesagt wurde will ich jetzt einfach nicht glauben.

*ROFL*  passend würde es aber *ROFL*


----------



## bike (10 März 2011)

Und geht es nun besser?


bike


----------



## Rudi (10 März 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Edit : gelöscht, den Beitrag fand ich selber etwas zu hart
> 
> ...



schade, habe Ihn noch nicht gelesen.
War die Stasi bei Dir ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Und geht es nun besser?
> 
> 
> bike


 
Erst wenn du auch zurücktritts und wir den Zapfenstreich für Dich spielen.


----------



## Question_mark (10 März 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Erst wenn du auch zurücktritts und wir den Zapfenstreich für Dich spielen.



Dann hoffe ich mal das Fahrrad vom bike hat keine Rücktrittbremse. Mann, wie lange hat das gedauert, bis man den Deppen Scharping *ROFL* anhalten und aus dem Verkehr ziehen konnte.  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 März 2011)

*Weg mit solchen Politikern*

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Und geht es nun besser?



Nur ein bißchen. Eine Blendgranate ist nun endlich hier explodiert und nicht in Afghanistan. Aber es wird natürlich auch mal endlich Zeit, die Blindgänger anderer Parteien in das Visier zu nehmen. 
Wie soll ich den Vorsitzenden einer bayrischen Partei für voll nehmen, wenn der nicht mal eine siebenstellige Zahl aussprechen kann 

GasGerd, TrittIhn, Fatima Roth, Peter Hartz (der Erfinder der Armut Stufe IV), Özdemir, Terrorist Fischer und Konsorten, alles Figuren die für unsere Gesellschaft einen erheblichen Schaden an dem durch unsere Arbeit erwirtschafteten und in die Sozial- und Rentenversicherungen eingezahlten Beiträge verschleudert haben oder das noch in Zukunft großzügig verteilen möchten. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 März 2011)

*Stasi 3.0*

Hallo,



			
				Rudi schrieb:
			
		

> schade, habe Ihn noch nicht gelesen.
> War die Stasi bei Dir ?



Die Stasi Version 2.0 funktioniert schon recht gut ...

Nee, aber Spass beiseite, wenn ich das Ding hätte so stehen lassen ...
Ich hab das dann lieber gelöscht, bevor der Markus als Betreiber Probleme bekommt. Leider ist es heute schon wieder so weit, dass man nicht mehr alles sagen oder schreiben darf, was man denkt. Insofern passt Deine Bemerkung mit der Stasi schon.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 März 2011)

*Noch ein Verteidigungsminister*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Erst wenn du auch zurücktritts und wir den Zapfenstreich für Dich spielen.



Da gibt es nur einen Biker, der bisher den Rücktritt einleiten musste :

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,207318,00.html

Okay, der Sturz vom Fahrrad war nicht ohne Folgen für die körperliche und geistige Gesundheit des Zweiradfahres geblieben, aber ich denke mal da war schon im Vorfeld des Unfalles eine etwas mentale Einschränkung vorhanden. 

Aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich und unabhängig von jeglichem Parteibuch : Wenn man dann mal am Ende hinter die Persönlichkeit blickt, die beiden Verteidigungsminister sind als Blendgranaten explodiert und kriegen dann noch den Zapfenstreich geblasen (war der Guido eigenlich auch dabei icon_ROFLMAO )

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (11 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Und geht es nun besser?
> 
> 
> bike


Das war/ist ja auch nicht Thema. Stell Dir mal vor der Tauss wäre  Verteidigungsminister gewesen und dazu noch ein guter (so wie es dem  Guttenberg unterstellt wird). Auch hier hätte das Vergehen nichts mit  dem Amt zu tun und dennoch wäre die Überwältigende Mehrheit für einen  Rücktritt gewesen. 

Ich finde das Vergehen vom Guttenberg ja auch nicht schlimm. Ich halte  Titel für völlig überbewertet. Nur hat der Rücktritt nichts damit zu tun  ob es jetzt besser läuft oder nicht. Anscheinend ist die Rechtslage so  das Herr Guttenberg ein Strafrechtlich relevantes Vergehen begangen hat  und den Rücktritt als unausweichlich ansah. Jetzt komm mir keiner von  wegen Anfeindungen und Rücktrittforderungen, wenn die Wirkung zeigen  würden dann wäre in allen Parteien alle zwei Wochen Führungswechsel. 

Der Scharping hat sicher keinen so tollen  Eindruck gemacht wie der Guttenberg, aber zurückgetreten ist er auch  nicht wegen der schlechten Leistung (die er zweifelsfrei abgeliefert hat) sondern wegen dubiosen  Geldgeschäften und der Ausnutzung von der Flugbereitschaft. Schwarzgeld  Schäuble wechselt aber fröhlich von Bundesministerium zu  Bundesministerium.


----------



## Pointer (13 März 2011)

.. das die deutsche Atomlobby sich sogar den TÜV gekauft hat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KniumsmSMs

.. vor dem Hintergrund der japanischen Tragödie geht mein Zorn über unsere Laufzeitverlängerung gegen unendlich.  :sb6:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGBP1fHEHX0&feature=related


----------



## mariob (14 März 2011)

*Übrigens....*

Hier:
http://www.bei-abriss-aufstand.de/2011/03/09/wahlkampfclip-stuttgarter-burger-werben-am-pragsattel/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (14 März 2011)

Pointer schrieb:


> .. vor dem Hintergrund der japanischen Tragödie geht mein Zorn über unsere Laufzeitverlängerung gegen unendlich.  :sb6:



Neidisch? Dass du noch? nicht bestochen wirst?
Mach es besser. 
Warte ab, es kommt noch, wenn du gut genug bist, werden auch die Geldbeutel auf dich aufmerksam.


bike


P.S: in welcher Welt leben wir?


----------



## Markus (15 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Neidisch? Dass du noch? nicht bestochen wirst?
> Mach es besser.
> Warte ab, es kommt noch, wenn du gut genug bist, werden auch die Geldbeutel auf dich aufmerksam.
> 
> ...


 
scheint aber noch ein langer weg zu sein...
was zu hölle hat das mit diesem thema zu tun?


----------

